# TORTOISE RESCUE NETWORK



## shellysmom

Some of the members on the forum have expressed interest in creating a network to help at-risk tortoises identified through ad websites, such as Craig's List. We have developed the Tortoise Rescue Network (TRN) to help ensure that tortoises currently receiving substandard care do not simply pass from one sad home to another, but end up in the best home possible.

If you identify a needy tortoise in your area, post the link here. Ideally, the person who posts the link would be interested in acting as the foster, and TRN would supply funds needed to: acquire the tortoise, pay for a vet visit (if needed), and assist with expenses related to care during the foster phase. The primary responsibility of finding a good, knowledgeable, permanent home will lie with the person fostering the animal. An adoption fee will be requested from the adopting family, to help cover the cost of care, and that money will be returned to the TRN fund to help another tortoise in need.

Priority rescue status will be given to tortoises that:
*Show signs of serious illness, such as MBD or respiratory infection; and/or
*Are housed primarily in small fish tanks, without proper husbandry.

The second portion of our work will be to encourage people selling torts in borderline condition to pass along the TFO link to the new owners so any care questions or concerns can be addressed.

I have volunteered to coordinate and raise funding for this project. We'll work out the kinks as we go along, and once things are running smoothly, and it appears to be having the desired result, we'll set it up so other people can donate. For now, I am creating a Pay Pal account for fund transfers to fosters, but if there's a better/safer/more efficient way to do it, please let me know. Otherwise, if you end up participating as a foster parent and need financial assistance, you will have to have a Pay Pal account.

Feel free to contact me via PM if you have questions, suggestions, or have info about a tort in need that you don't want to post publicly. Thanks.


----------



## mainey34

I think this is wonderful. Let me know if I can help in any way...


----------



## BodaTort1

I am interested ... Let me know how I can help...


----------



## shellysmom

Thanks so much! I'll make a note of the interested members, and where you are located, so when a needy tort is found in that area, we can let you know. There will likely be several ways to help, even if you can't foster, such as pick up and transport the animal, or loan extra supplies to the person fostering, or arrange shipping to a foster home if none in the area are available, or even just keeping an eye out to help find a good forever home...  Yay!


----------



## jtrux

Im in.


----------



## pennyw

shellysmom said:


> Thanks so much! I'll make a note of the interested members, and where you are located, so when a needy tort is found in that area, we can let you know. There will likely be several ways to help, even if you can't foster, such as pick up and transport the animal, or loan extra supplies to the person fostering, or arrange shipping to a foster home if none in the area are available, or even just keeping an eye out to help find a good forever home...  Yay!



count me in if i can help!


----------



## turtletania

I know I am not in the US... but should anyone in Borneo need help... count me in.


----------



## shellysmom

PHOENIX, AZ: Rescue funds available to the person who wants to go get and foster these guys.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-56494.html#axzz28fdla8Jd


----------



## kanalomele

I'm in Sacramento. I'll help.


----------



## mainey34

kanalomele said:


> I'm in Sacramento. I'll help.


Are you replying to the 2 sulcatas?


----------



## waterboy

This is what i do already so i would love to help and get it going nation wide if not world wide.Also for the guys in AZ i will be in Pheonix first week of Nov. if their still their i could foster them. I will pm you with more info


----------



## jtrux

Geez, look at the pyramiding on this guy...

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3321865108.html


No idea of condition...

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3321365491.html


----------



## greyshirt

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3321865108.html


No idea of condition...

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3321365491.html
[/quote]

This is the one I'm picking up tomorrow. She seems to be in good condition, but won't be for long. She is in a 10 gallon aquarium, with those green pellets for substrate. I'm going to keep her. But that redfoot is in sad condition. I would be willing to foster it.


----------



## shellysmom

greyshirt said:


> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3321865108.html
> 
> 
> No idea of condition...
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3321365491.html





This is the one I'm picking up tomorrow. She seems to be in good condition, but won't be for long. She is in a 10 gallon aquarium, with those green pellets for substrate. I'm going to keep her. But that redfoot is in sad condition. I would be willing to foster it.
[/quote]

I'll contact the seller of the redfoot, see if I can get more info and maybe more photos of her setup and such. She looks borderline to me, in which case she would not have priority for rescue, but it's hard to tell. Also, $400 is pretty steep, but I'll look into it and see what I can find out. Thanks!




shellysmom said:


> greyshirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3321865108.html
> 
> 
> No idea of condition...
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3321365491.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I'm picking up tomorrow. She seems to be in good condition, but won't be for long. She is in a 10 gallon aquarium, with those green pellets for substrate. I'm going to keep her. But that redfoot is in sad condition. I would be willing to foster it.
Click to expand...




I'll contact the seller of the redfoot, see if I can get more info and maybe more photos of her setup and such. She looks borderline to me, in which case she would not have priority for rescue, but it's hard to tell. Also, $400 is pretty steep, but I'll look into it and see what I can find out. Thanks!
[/quote]

OK, just heard back from the redfoot seller. Conditions seem ok, so we'll pass on her, but there's another russian in San Antonio that looks pretty sad. In the second photo, it actually looks like a redfoot to me, and the 1st photo is so blurry, I can't tell. I'll contact the seller for more info. Let me know if you might be willing to foster: http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3233584584.html


----------



## jtrux

I'll contact them too just to see what there rock bottom price would be...they are pretty close to me too so it wouldn't be hard to go take a look or pick her up.


----------



## greyshirt

Shellysmom, I've been tying to PM you but I can't get it to go through. I would be happy to foster the little guy.


----------



## qixer01

i am in el paso tx... count me in as to helping what i can... thanks


----------



## Jacqui

I love it!! Looks like the first one or two may be getting into this fantastic program!! Yippee!!


----------



## jtrux

Hey Billy, ive text messaged the guy with the other Russian, no response yet but if I get a response ill let you know.


The other Russian in San Antonio is no longer available.


I emailed this individual to see if they would like to join us and possibly be a foster. Not sure if they are a member here.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3282948344.html


Oh and I have a request, if you respond here and want to participate how about completing your profile so we can easily see where you are located


----------



## greyshirt

jtrux said:


> Hey Billy, ive text messaged the guy with the other Russian, no response yet but if I get a response ill let you know.
> 
> 
> The other Russian in San Antonio is no longer available.
> 
> 
> I emailed this individual to see if they would like to join us and possibly be a foster. Not sure if they are a member here.
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3282948344.html
> 
> 
> Oh and I have a request, if you respond here and want to participate how about completing your profile so we can easily see where you are located







Thanks jtrux. Good idea on completeing the profile


----------



## shellysmom

greyshirt said:


> Shellysmom, I've been tying to PM you but I can't get it to go through. I would be happy to foster the little guy.



Great! I sent you a PM as well, but it says "not sent," so I have no idea if it went through. Yours came through to me, though. I'll let you know when I hear back from the seller, if it's still available.


----------



## terryo

If you need a home for any box turtles, and they can be shipped, sick or deformed or in good condition, I'll take them and pay for the shipping. I'm in Staten Island.


----------



## greyshirt

shellysmom said:


> Great! I sent you a PM as well, but it says "not sent," so I have no idea if it went through. Yours came through to me, though. I'll let you know when I hear back from the seller, if it's still available.



I got your PM. They are going through but showing not sent for some reason.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

shellysmom said:


> PHOENIX, AZ: Rescue funds available to the person who wants to go get and foster these guys.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-56494.html#axzz28fdla8Jd



I'm going out of town tomorrow but I come back Saturday and can get them then if they are still available.


----------



## mainey34

Here is another one in phoenix
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pet/3324495993.html


This is very, very sad. I cannot look any more..
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3302035500.html


----------



## LuckysGirl007

mainey34 said:


> Here is another one in phoenix
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pet/3324495993.html
> 
> 
> This is very, very sad. I cannot look any more..
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3302035500.html





There are SO many out here! I am in the north west area outside of Phoenix. Anyone else in the area interested in rescuing and fostering? I won't be able to do full grown ones at the moment. Probably up to maybe 5 years old. I won't be able to foster a lot of them either. Depending on the sizes...2 or maybe 4. I'm more than happy to help any way I can though. I don't have the $ to spend on them but I sure have the time, love, and knowledge (thanks to TFO) to help!


----------



## Spn785

Shellysmom, Thank you for setting all this up! I am really happy to see so many people interested in helping. Starting in the spring I might be able to foster a couple from Missouri. I just need to get an outdoor enclosure set up.


----------



## shellysmom

Wow, thanks for all the interest, everyone! Let me look into all of the recent Phoenix posts, and I'll get back to the people who have offered to help. And Kim, if you only have room for smaller ones, that's okay, because the goal is to place them as soon appropriate loving homes are found. Also, since Phoenix seems to be completely saturated with sullies, we might be able to ship some of the smaller ones out to good homes somewhere else. OK, I'll get back to everyone through PM. Thanks!!




mainey34 said:


> Here is another one in phoenix
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pet/3324495993.html
> 
> 
> This is very, very sad. I cannot look any more..
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3302035500.html





Oh my god, Phoenix is turning out to be a nightmare for sullies. :'( I'm ON IT!!!




jtrux said:


> I'll contact them too just to see what there rock bottom price would be...they are pretty close to me too so it wouldn't be hard to go take a look or pick her up.



OK, thanks.


UPDATES!!!!

Waterboy is working on getting the 2 pyramided tank sulcatas (Phoenix).

LuckysGirl007 is hopefully going to be able to assist in getting the 4 runt sulcatas living on pellets and eating iceberg lettuce in (Phoenix).

I'm still waiting to hear back from the person selling the russian that might actually be a redfoot in San Antonio. I don't think it's still available; I just hope the person who bought it knows what kind of tortoise it is.

I'm waiting to hear back about the sulcata whose shell is showing possible effects from mbd (Phoenix).


----------



## jtrux

I thought about trying to talk this guy into letting me have this little guy and then just release him in the Guadalupe River near me. He's been living outdoors in a pond so I figure he'd do fine in nature, not to mention that not too many people have aquariums large enough for these guys.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3318350855.html


----------



## shellysmom

jtrux said:


> I thought about trying to talk this guy into letting me have this little guy and then just release him in the Guadalupe River near me. He's been living outdoors in a pond so I figure he'd do fine in nature, not to mention that not too many people have aquariums large enough for these guys.
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3318350855.html



I don't know what the laws are in Texas about taking turtles out of the wild and/or putting them back. There are pros and cons to releasing it... My personal recommendation would be to call a wildlife rehab person and find out what the best available option is.


----------



## greyshirt

It does look like a native softshell, but I think it might be a good idea to verify the species, and habitat and have it checked out by a vet first. We wane to be careful not to introduce any diseases into the environment. 
If you call the number below they take dropoffs M-F 8-11 AM. There is a vet there and they will rehab and release. They are located at 137 Earl St. 78212. It's in Olmos Park. 
Wildife Rescue & Rehabilitation, Lynn Cuny	Kendalia	Small and large mammals (including fawns), Birds (including raptors), and Reptiles	830-336-2725 (24 hours)
Also the vet I use in Universal City has always been very reasonable with costs on wild animals. I'll help you anyway I can.


----------



## shellysmom

greyshirt said:


> It does look like a native softshell, but I think it might be a good idea to verify the species, and habitat and have it checked out by a vet first. We wane to be careful not to introduce any diseases into the environment.
> If you call the number below they take dropoffs M-F 8-11 AM. There is a vet there and they will rehab and release. They are located at 137 Earl St. 78212. It's in Olmos Park.
> Wildife Rescue & Rehabilitation, Lynn Cuny	Kendalia	Small and large mammals (including fawns), Birds (including raptors), and Reptiles	830-336-2725 (24 hours)
> Also the vet I use in Universal City has always been very reasonable with costs on wild animals. I'll help you anyway I can.



Perfect!


----------



## qixer01

in phoenix

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3326582154.html


another one

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3326314253.html


----------



## LuckysGirl007

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/for/3325938928.html




LuckysGirl007 said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/for/3325938928.html



This one is a red foot in a 60 gallon tank.


----------



## jtrux

Heres a Russian in Austin....

http://austin.craigslist.org/for/3271855146.html


----------



## shellysmom

qixer01 said:


> in phoenix
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3326582154.html
> 
> 
> another one
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3326314253.html





I inquired about the first listing a couple days ago, and they never got back to me. It looks like one of the torts not only has pyramiding, but MBD as well. I'll try to get in touch with the seller again. 

The second listing looks pretty good, actually...

***

Thanks for all the new posts. For the borderline ones, I'm just contacting the sellers and asking them to pass along the link to TFO, in hopes that the new owners will step up the care a bit and at least get them out of the tanks. 

We have 3 priority cases pending, involving a total of 8 sulcatas. They're all in Phoenix.  Hope we can work it out to save at least some of them...


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Sad that they are all in Phoenix. . I know of the 4 I am trying to get this weekend and the 2 Andrew is getting...where are the other 2? Is someone already working on them?


----------



## mainey34

I have been checking on Craig's list here in phoenix. So far I have posted the ones that look bad. The sellers are getting smart they are no longer posting pics. I am inquiring about there torts. And asking for pics to see how they are. I came across one yesterday that had a little bit of pyramiding and I gave her info about this site. Hopefully she will take it. Its so sad to see some of the sulcatas here in the phoenix area that don't get the proper care, I wish I had room for each and every one of them. Unfortunately I don't. But I do have a out door pen that I could hold some smaller sullys for a short time or even maybe a 10-12" . I can only do something short term. But believe me if I could just help in any way. This just breaks my heart..


----------



## BodaTort1

The 2 in Phoenix with the MBD and pyramiding are breaking my heart.. I hope they reply so we can rescue them.. I know I am in Texas but I would take them in-in a minute if possible.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

BodaTort1 said:


> The 2 in Phoenix with the MBD and pyramiding are breaking my heart.. I hope they reply so we can rescue them.. I know I am in Texas but I would take them in-in a minute if possible.



Well, we will be keeping you in mind I am sure. It MAY prove difficult re-homing larger sick sullys in the Phoenix area. There are HUNDREDS of hatchlings for sale for under $40 out here so I don't know if many people will be willing to take in the larger guys. 




qixer01 said:


> in phoenix
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3326582154.html
> 
> 
> another one
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3326314253.html





The first one...I think they have many ads in Craigslist right now. Like a ton of hatchlings as well? If not there are an awful lot of sullys at those cross streets. I didn't think to check the contact info...I will now.


Phew! I'm not a complete dork....they just have the generic Craigslist reply link instead of their info posted.


----------



## waterboy

Wow I cant believe it is legal to sell those 2 sulcatas that are in that kind of condition. Maybe if we sent the link to animal control they would take the torts and then we could just pick them up. Also i called the guy about the 2 in the tank and had to leave a message i will try him again tomorrow and hopefully he'll hold them till Nov. Good start to TRN lets keep it going.


----------



## mainey34

Heck I saw a sulcata hatchling out here the other day for $25.00 its crazy out here. I don't know if they are finding them or breeding them. But I'll bet next year around this time we will be doing the same thing. Looking at all these mistreated sulcata's and doing rescues on them.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

waterboy said:


> Wow I cant believe it is legal to sell those 2 sulcatas that are in that kind of condition. Maybe if we sent the link to animal control they would take the torts and then we could just pick them up. Also i called the guy about the 2 in the tank and had to leave a message i will try him again tomorrow and hopefully he'll hold them till Nov. Good start to TRN lets keep it going.



I had emailed him before I knew you were working on it and asked about getting them on Saturday. Maybe tell him you are a friend of mine or something? Maybe he isn't too worried about getting back to you because he figures I will be getting them. My email is [email protected] and my name is Kim.




mainey34 said:


> Heck I saw a sulcata hatchling out here the other day for $25.00 its crazy out here. I don't know if they are finding them or breeding them. But I'll bet next year around this time we will be doing the same thing. Looking at all these mistreated sulcata's and doing rescues on them.



They have to be breeding them. There always is at least 10...usually more per posting.


----------



## greyshirt

Here is a Sulcatta in SA, TX. Let me know if you want me to contact them.
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3331585395.html


----------



## jtrux

Dang, hes actually in pretty good shape, go get him lol.

My gf's boss has a 10 year old that ill be adopting this spring once it warms up and I can get him inside, I dont have room inside right now.


----------



## Jacqui

greyshirt said:


> Here is a Sulcatta in SA, TX. Let me know if you want me to contact them.
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3331585395.html



$500.00???


----------



## greyshirt

Jacqui said:


> $500.00???



My thought exactly.


----------



## shellysmom

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Sad that they are all in Phoenix. . I know of the 4 I am trying to get this weekend and the 2 Andrew is getting...where are the other 2? Is someone already working on them?



This is the listing. I just sent a PM to another volunteer to try, because I get no reply from the seller.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3326582154.html

I'm mostly interested if the one who looks like it has MBD came to the seller like that, is okay now, and just happens to have a funky shell, OR if it's currently sick...


OK, my head is spinning. Let's see what happens with the ones we're working on before we try for more. Someone mentioned it might be difficult to find good homes in Phoenix for the rescues, because there are so many babies for sale, and that's a good point. Who wants a big deformed sully, when you can get a cute little baby, right? Ugh. Anyway, I have made some contacts here in Florida, and have located a sanctuary that can take several large sulcatas. I've also been in touch with some individuals interested in providing forever homes, but none of them have been screened yet... Also, if you are one of the fosters and you haven't made you Pay Pal account yet, do it soon so I can get $$ to you when you need it.




Jacqui said:


> greyshirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Sulcatta in SA, TX. Let me know if you want me to contact them.
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3331585395.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $500.00???
Click to expand...


Ummmmmmmm, no. That tort looks good, it's sitting outside on grass which means the owners probably aren't clueless, and it's $500.




BodaTort1 said:


> The 2 in Phoenix with the MBD and pyramiding are breaking my heart.. I hope they reply so we can rescue them.. I know I am in Texas but I would take them in-in a minute if possible.



Are you offering to foster, or adopt?  Judging by things so far, there is absolutely no shortage of sickly sulcatas out there. It's heartbreaking. We can always arrange transport or shipping for any of them once they are healthy enough, if you want to adopt. If you want to foster, just give me a few days, and I'll find some that need you.


OK, VOLUNTEERS, LET'S CLARIFY!!! 

I'm getting confusing PMs, so I just want to make sure we're on the same page. We'll have to figure out a more streamlined approach to this... But, for now:

Waterboy is working on the 2 tank torts with pyramiding, right?

LuckysGirl007 is working on the 4 tiny sullies, right?

Mainey34 can you inquire about the 6 & 10 year old--which looks like it had/has MBD? If you can't, let me know and I'll try again.

This way, each person is working on one set of torts and if they all come through, we have the right number of foster homes set up. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Yep...just working on my 4 in Maricopa.


----------



## waterboy

Yes ill keep trying the guy with the 2 tankers


----------



## mainey34

Yes, I am working on contacting the two torts with MBD. I haven't gotten a reply back yet, but that won't stop me.


----------



## BodaTort1

Erika,
I am able and interested in fostering the medium sized torts in need of TLC and a chance with a loving, responsible and educated family such as the 6 & 10 yr olds with MBD/severe pyramiding. Let me know what I can do to help. ~Cari


----------



## LuckysGirl007

I will be picking up the 4 "runt torts" tomorrow afternoon. Monday I will be getting the 2 "tank torts" for Waterboy. If anyone wants to foster a couple of the 4 in the Phoenix area let me know. I'm happy to share! We will be nursing these guys back to health and getting them sent out to their forever homes soon! 

It will be interesting to see a size comparison on these guys. They are all about 3 years old.


----------



## jtrux

My dad told me today that he wouldn't mind adopting a Sulcata, probably not more than one though, and size isn't an issue, he has 5 acres and a barn with seperate stalls for winter.


----------



## shellysmom

jtrux said:


> My dad told me today that he wouldn't mind adopting a Sulcata, probably not more than one though, and size isn't an issue, he has 5 acres and a barn with seperate stalls for winter.



That's awesome! Is he in San Antonio too?


----------



## mainey34

Well, that's why I never got a response. I wished someone would have notified me. About the two for waterboy. Thanks. 
Erica, the 10&6 year old with the MBD, I have repeatedly sent emails but I have not gotten a response. I will continue to try. When I searched on CL I did not see the listing. But like I said I will keep trying.


----------



## BodaTort1

The 2 Sulcatas with the MBD and severe pyramiding are back on the Phoenix craigslist. They reposted their ad this morning.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3337196705.html

I also noticed that they keep changing their location (West Phoenix/77th and Flower/ 75th and Thomas) in the title but once you read the ad they give the same cross streets at the end. They also keep using the same photos in all their baby Sully ads with different addresses...


----------



## shellysmom

BodaTort1 said:


> The 2 Sulcatas with the MBD and severe pyramiding are back on the Phoenix craigslist. They reposted their ad this morning.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3337196705.html
> 
> I also noticed that they keep changing their location (West Phoenix/77th and Flower/ 75th and Thomas) in the title but once you read the ad they give the same cross streets at the end. They also keep using the same photos in all their baby Sully ads with different addresses...



Thanks for letting us know it's back up. I don't know why they keep posting it, but won't respond to the emails of people who are interested in them. So weird...


----------



## BodaTort1

*RES in terrible tank*

Very sad situation for this RES
Red slider turtle w/ 8 gallon tank - $50 (pearland)
http://houston.craigslist.org/bar/3313393156.html


----------



## shellysmom

*RE: RES in terrible tank*



BodaTort1 said:


> Very sad situation for this RES
> Red slider turtle w/ 8 gallon tank - $50 (pearland)
> http://houston.craigslist.org/bar/3313393156.html



Oh my god, it never ends.  I'll see what I can find out about this one.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Poor thing.


----------



## jtrux

Jesus, ignorance is way underrated. I can't believe someone would think that's ok.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3341852956.html


I don't know anything about turtles...but this doesn't look good if this is seriously how they keep it.


----------



## BodaTort1

No!! That cannot be where that turtle lives?! OMG what are people thinking?


----------



## jtrux

And yet another, geez


----------



## waterboy

Thanks luckysgirl i will pick them up first week of nov. ill give you the day when i know what day we are leaveing to head down their. Pls pm me with condition and size. I might have a home for one already so we can pay back TRN.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Alrighty! They will be here!!


----------



## qixer01

i dont know about redfoots but if someone is close by.......

http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pet/3351593125.html


not sure what kind this one is but.....

http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pet/3349609287.html


----------



## LuckysGirl007

I wish I could just fill house with torts! .


----------



## Spn785

LuckysGirl007 said:


> I wish I could just fill house with torts! .



Me too!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

LuckysGirl007 said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3341852956.html
> 
> I don't know anything about turtles...but this doesn't look good if this is seriously how they keep it.



It's still listed. It says it comes with a huge container of food and the container he is in. I think that's his home.


----------



## Ripkabird98

I live in Blue Springs, Missouri. Close to Kansas City, Missouri. Could drive up to around 200 miles depending. I am IN!


----------



## shellysmom

Ripkabird98 said:


> I live in Blue Springs, Missouri. Close to Kansas City, Missouri. Could drive up to around 200 miles depending. I am IN!



Ahhhhhh, wonderful. I'm sending you a PM. There's a redfoot in your area that I'm trying to get more info about. I'm waiting to hear back from the seller on some details... I think it's about 30-45 minutes away from you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

qixer01 said:


> i dont know about redfoots but if someone is close by.......
> 
> http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pet/3351593125.html
> 
> 
> not sure what kind this one is but.....
> 
> http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pet/3349609287.html






Looks like a soft shell to me. I'm not sure about the sub-species but pretty sure it's in the Trionychidae family.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

shellysmom said:


> Ahhhhhh, wonderful. I'm sending you a PM. There's a redfoot in your area that I'm trying to get more info about. I'm waiting to hear back from the seller on some details... I think it's about 30-45 minutes away from you.



Yea! Another rescuer!


----------



## wellington

I hope you don't mind me posting this here. I think it's great what you are doing. However, a lot of these torts and turts can be given a better life with just a little friendly education on the proper care. This is what everyone should be trying first. Then if things don't change, step in and rescue it. I just feel more might be able to be rescued if, some of the people were educated a little. It's is my standard statement to anyone seeing a wrong. 
Did you contact them and offer some guidance? Ignoring to offer some polite, constructive non-judgmental advice is not helping the tortoise or it's new owner. They (person selling) it will pass on the same poor info they probably were told.
Don't forget, it has only been a few years that the majority of correct info has been available. I mean this in the nicest way, but to complain about someones care without offering some friendly advice does nothing and is pretty much just as bad. Email them some friendly info. Tell them about TFO. Even ask if they would pass on the sites and/or advice you have given them to the new owners. Wish them luck and say good bye. Now you have done something to help that tortoise. Whether s/he takes it or not, is not on you. Doing nothing, is on you.
I just feel more education on proper care that is passed on, the more tortoises and turtles will be better taken care of. 
I have done this many times to Craigslist ads. 99% thank me and tell me they didn't know. They were just doing what they were told. Just a thought. It might help ease the load of having to rescue.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Just found this thread...great idea! I'm in Columbia SC if I can ever be of any assistance.


----------



## shellysmom

wellington said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting this here. I think it's great what you are doing. However, a lot of these torts and turts can be given a better life with just a little friendly education on the proper care. This is what everyone should be trying first. Then if things don't change, step in and rescue it. I just feel more might be able to be rescued if, some of the people were educated a little. It's is my standard statement to anyone seeing a wrong.
> Did you contact them and offer some guidance? Ignoring to offer some polite, constructive non-judgmental advice is not helping the tortoise or it's new owner. They (person selling) it will pass on the same poor info they probably were told.
> Don't forget, it has only been a few years that the majority of correct info has been available. I mean this in the nicest way, but to complain about someones care without offering some friendly advice does nothing and is pretty much just as bad. Email them some friendly info. Tell them about TFO. Even ask if they would pass on the sites and/or advice you have given them to the new owners. Wish them luck and say good bye. Now you have done something to help that tortoise. Whether s/he takes it or not, is not on you. Doing nothing, is on you.
> I just feel more education on proper care that is passed on, the more tortoises and turtles will be better taken care of.
> I have done this many times to Craigslist ads. 99% thank me and tell me they didn't know. They were just doing what they were told. Just a thought. It might help ease the load of having to rescue.



I don't mind that you post this here.  I've seen a LOT of borderline care on CL, and in those cases my only action has been to contact the seller encouraging them to pass better info along to the buyer. However, in all of my attempts to educate, I have NEVER received a return email, so there is no way for me to tell if they even got the message, or if they intend to pass the advice on to the buyer, etc. 

I'm all for education first, especially for people who want to KEEP the animals, but in cases where the animal is being sold to someone new, and we have no idea who that is, there is no way to educate the new owner directly. TRN always give first priority to tortoises that are unhealthy and/or are kept in dismal conditions, since it's more likely in those cases that bad advice will be passed on from seller to buyer, if the buyer knows nothing about about how to care for the animal. For example, my adult redfoot, Daisy, came from CL. The ONLY thing the seller was interested in was getting $$, and getting rid of her fast. He didn't ask if I knew anything about tortoises, and he didn't offer any information about her history. I think a lot of people do that, and it scares me. I can usually tell by the tone of an ad if the seller cares that their tort ends up in a good home, and I don't worry about those at all. I worry about the ads with pics of large, deformed sulcatas living in a tiny fish tank with a pile of iceberg lettuce in front of them, where the seller says only something like, "African desert turtles, easy to keep, $100 for both, includes their tank." AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

So, again, we only intervene when we feel like a tortoise is actively suffering from poor health and/or dismal conditions, and is likely to go to a home where such substandard care will continue. You're right, though, we can't rescue our way out of the problem of suffering torts, as there will never be enough money, or foster homes, or loving forever homes, to save them all. Especially giant sullies, and the rate at which hatchlings are being produced is just shocking, really. Rescues are already overwhelmed with these guys, yet they continue to be sold as cute babies for $30 a pop to people who either don't know, or don't care, that they are going to get way too big for the average person to house. Somewhere along the line, there has to be a large-scale education component, which IDEALLY would include breeders and pet stores, so the burden doesn't fall completely on caring people like you... 

But, I guess in the end, we all just do whatever we can do to help.


----------



## greyshirt

I found these today. Haven't contacted anyone yet.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3359181253.html

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3358536253.html


----------



## Spn785

Here is this thread that was started earlier by Amanda1.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-58250.html#axzz2AEwa8SEa


----------



## bobbymoore

I'm in


----------



## mainey34

In response to education, I agree. But there have been many times I too have emailed sellers info, or info on this site. That's all you can do. But when you see a badly pyramided, MBD tortoise. You can't help but try to get it into a good home. There are lots of rescue groups out there. For dogs, cats, reptiles. Its not just torts. All animals are abused in some way shape or form. If some one is wanting to try to help a few and get them into some good homes. Don't knock them. They should be praised for what little bit of good they can do to change a torts life. I could just go on and on, but I will. Stop....


----------



## LuckysGirl007

I agree education should be first. A lot of people just really want the money now though. They don't care what it takes or what care the animal will receive. If they were only worried about the care of the animal I think they would be posting "free to good home" ads instead of prices on the hundreds. We should try to educate, but if/when that fails we need someone to step in and help those poor animals. They deserve the best we can give them! 

Here's a story we were told in our foster care classes. I find it very true and I re-tell this story every time someone tells me the infamous saying "you can't save them all". I hear that a lot when it comes to kids and torts.  Shellysmom can attest to the torts part at least. My husband can for the kids....

http://www.qualityshells.com/the-starfish-story.html


----------



## Spn785

LuckysGirl007 said:


> I agree education should be first. A lot of people just really want the money now though. They don't care what it takes or what care the animal will receive. If they were only worried about the care of the animal I think they would be posting "free to good home" ads instead of prices on the hundreds. We should try to educate, but if/when that fails we need someone to step in and help those poor animals. They deserve the best we can give them!
> 
> Here's a story we were told in our foster care classes. I find it very true and I re-tell this story every time someone tells me the infamous saying "you can't save them all". I hear that a lot when it comes to kids and torts.  Shellysmom can attest to the torts part at least. My husband can for the kids....
> 
> http://www.qualityshells.com/the-starfish-story.html



One reason people who really care for their animals should NEVER post, "free to a good home" is because of a story that recently happened not too far from me in central Missouri. A small group of people (five, three guys, two girls) went around and got over a dozen dogs and cats that were posted as "free to a good home", then they released them in the woods and hunted them, only one cat managed to survive because it was found after they had left it for dead. So absolutely NEVER post "free to a good home" on Craigslist, because you never know.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

That's true. I've heard of awful things that have happened to free kittens from parking lots. I was thinking more along of the lines of things I have seen where "re-homing" may be waived for the right home and such. Perhaps some info and follow up involved. More than "$150 OBO" listed. 

How sick are people anyways??? Hunting people's house pets? Not really much of "hunting" when you can say "here Fido" and the dog comes running to you! Ugh! Humans are awful! <not all of us>.


----------



## Ripkabird98

I use that starfish story WHENEVER people say I can't save them all. I can dang well try!


----------



## qixer01

http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pet/3362720886.html

poor turtle. such a small encloser


----------



## shellysmom

Spn785 said:


> Here is this thread that was started earlier by Amanda1.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-58250.html#axzz2AEwa8SEa



I contacted the seller about these. They're fine.


----------



## Spn785

I was just curious if any of the rescued tortoises have found their forever home yet, or are they still being nursed back to health?


----------



## shellysmom

Spn785 said:


> I was just curious if any of the rescued tortoises have found their forever home yet, or are they still being nursed back to health?



We've found a definite home for the runtiest runt, in Florida. Just waiting for the FWC permit to go through so s/he can be shipped. The two bigger tank torts are going to foster in CA in a couple weeks, but I believe the foster has already found people interested in adopting those. That means 3 still need forever homes. One is definitely not ready yet, and the other 2 should be ready any time. I'm getting ready to send the word out on those two.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Just got back from the vet with Baby Runt! Everything is ready to go as soon as the FWC approves the permit. The Health Certificate was faxed over and I already confirmed that they received it and it is legiable. I think that only one of the CA babies (Tank Torts) has found a forever home. Then I still have the 3 runts. None are claimed yet. 2 can go any time and one I am still working on getting healthy and putting on some weight! They are ALL really great!


----------



## greyshirt

Just an FYI to keep everyone updated. On Wednesday two friends of mine came by my house and said they found an injured tortoise on a farm to market road in my county. This is a fairly common experience for me, although sometimes its a water turtle, a rabbit, or a bird. This time it was really surprising, because it was a 12" - 15" Sulcatta. He was seriously injured, had been hit by a car. Not much response. My friends said they would take it to the vet. So I called my vet, who is about 40 mins. away and they took him there. I didn't think he would be alive by the time they got there, but he was. The Dr. surgically put his shell back together, and his front leg was broken so they put a splint on it. I called this morning and he is on antibiotics and pain killers. They are going to repair his lower jaw today, which was also broken. He's still critical, but my vet said "as long as he is alive I won't give up on him." And I won't either. I hope this story has a happy ending, but no matter what happens I always amazed and encouraged by all the people who will go out of their way for these wonderful little critters.


----------



## shellysmom

greyshirt said:


> Just an FYI to keep everyone updated. On Wednesday two friends of mine came by my house and said they found an injured tortoise on a farm to market road in my county. This is a fairly common experience for me, although sometimes its a water turtle, a rabbit, or a bird. This time it was really surprising, because it was a 12" - 15" Sulcatta. He was seriously injured, had been hit by a car. Not much response. My friends said they would take it to the vet. So I called my vet, who is about 40 mins. away and they took him there. I didn't think he would be alive by the time they got there, but he was. The Dr. surgically put his shell back together, and his front leg was broken so they put a splint on it. I called this morning and he is on antibiotics and pain killers. They are going to repair his lower jaw today, which was also broken. He's still critical, but my vet said "as long as he is alive I won't give up on him." And I won't either. I hope this story has a happy ending, but no matter what happens I always amazed and encouraged by all the people who will go out of their way for these wonderful little critters.



WOW! Bless his little heart. Your vet and friends are amazing!!! Have you thought about listing him on CL as found in case someone is looking for him? I would want to know if my tort got hit by a car and was seriously injured. Maybe they'll pay his vet bills and want him back--or am I overestimating the average human again? Please keep us updated on his condition. Poor guy.


----------



## greyshirt

shellysmom said:


> WOW! Bless his little heart. Your vet and friends are amazing!!! Have you thought about listing him on CL as found in case someone is looking for him? I would want to know if my tort got hit by a car and was seriously injured. Maybe they'll pay his vet bills and want him back--or am I overestimating the average human again? Please keep us updated on his condition. Poor guy.



He has pieces of his shell missing from old injuries, so I think he has been missing for a long time. But that doesn't mean he wasn't a beloved pet, so yes I am going to do everything I can to find his owner. I don't know yet if I will use CL, but I am going to use our local newspaper(we're in the country and many people don't even have dial up yet). If I don't get a response from the newspaper then I will use CL. Our local newspaper covers four counties.


----------



## Ripkabird98

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Just got back from the vet with Baby Runt! Everything is ready to go as soon as the FWC approves the permit. The Health Certificate was faxed over and I already confirmed that they received it and it is legiable. I think that only one of the CA babies (Tank Torts) has found a forever home. Then I still have the 3 runts. None are claimed yet. 2 can go any time and one I am still working on getting healthy and putting on some weight! They are ALL really great!




What kind are they again?


----------



## Ripkabird98

I take in alot of the sob cases. I wish I could take him :/ I have the room and all but since he isn't up for adoption.... if he is though- drop me a line- like- seriously. I am REALLY interested in getting that Sulcata that got hit by a car....


What kind of turtles are the "runts"?


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Ripkabird98 said:


> What kind are they again?



All the runts are also Sulcatas. We do have two potential forever homes that just need to be interviewed. I think only one of the Tank Torts (also Sulcatas) are claimed as of now also. Waterboy is taking them to CA in the next week or two.


----------



## Ripkabird98

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Ripkabird98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind are they again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the runts are also Sulcatas. We do have two potential forever homes that just need to be interviewed. I think only one of the Tank Torts (also Sulcatas) are claimed as of now also. Waterboy is taking them to CA in the next week or two.
Click to expand...


Aw. I would have taken one maybe


----------



## sibi

Thank you Kim for taking such good care of these sulcatas. Baby Runt is coming home to live with me, and as Kim said, we're just waiting for the permit from FWC. I hope the others are placed soon.


----------



## jtrux

Any updates Billy?


----------



## greyshirt

jtrux said:


> Any updates Billy?



 Unfortunately he died this morning. I new he didn't have much of a chance, but at least he was as comfortable as possible for his last few days. Sometimes that's the best we can do. I'm trying to decide if I should still try to find the owner and let them know.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

I'm so sorry. Poor guy!


----------



## shellysmom

greyshirt said:


> jtrux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates Billy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he died this morning. I new he didn't have much of a chance, but at least he was as comfortable as possible for his last few days. Sometimes that's the best we can do. I'm trying to decide if I should still try to find the owner and let them know.
Click to expand...


Oh, wow. Poor thing. Everyone tried their best, though, and that's awesome.


----------



## jtrux

Big Leopard in a small tank...

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3365505502.html


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Pretty tort!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear

I am in. Here are some links, sorry for so much! http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3330490061.html Do you take turtles? http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/3377207654.html Kind of expensive turtles but here, sounds a little small. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/3362100385.html Even says he doesnt know much. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/3358590668.html Juvie boxie on sand. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/fuo/3325027309.html 
Sorry for so much again!


----------



## waterboy

Im leaving now for AZ should get their about 11pm Tonite. Luckygirl i will pick them up friday or sat nite. I sent you a text so just keep in touch. We are going to wildlife zoo friday if we get back early i will pick them up then. Thanks Again and see you soon.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3382759304.html


Small for 1 year old?


I sent an email offering some help and info. We will see if they are interested in keeping him.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I can't believe I am just now finding this thread but I would love to help!


----------



## shellysmom

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I can't believe I am just now finding this thread but I would love to help!



Awesome! We're always looking for foster homes or people to pick up and transport needy torts in their area. If you come across a tort that looks like it needs help, say through your local CL, post the link here, or you can even send me a PM. With borderline cases, we just ask the sellers to pass along care info to the new owners. Many times when we contact a seller to inquire about a tortoise in need we never actually hear back, so we have to assume it's already been sold, and there's not much we can do after that. BUT, thankfully so far, in all of the the worst cases of neglect or improper care we've seen, we've successfully been able to intervene and get the torts into better hands. Thanks to KIM, ANDREW, and JOSH for all your help. Everyone else who has offered to help, thank you! And, believe me, your turn will come soon enough. There's no shortage of torts in need, it's just a matter of locating them and coordinating their rescue with all the flaky, random people posting on CL.


----------



## jtrux

Anytime!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

You are very welcome! It's been a wonderful experience.


----------



## jtrux

http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/3367154639.html


----------



## shellysmom

jtrux said:


> http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/3367154639.html



Oh my god. I'll contact the seller. Josh, do you know anyone in the Austin area who might be able to pick this one up and maybe foster???

I found another one in the Phoenix area too that I'm inquiring about. Judging from the way the pyramids are leaning, it looks like it has some MBD.  Holy heaven, people... Really.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3389536069.html


----------



## Marinalk

Great idea, I want to help. I currently have two redfoots with a large outdoor pen and a tortoise room in my house to shelter in the winter. I live in Maryland near Annapolis. Add me to your list.


----------



## Ripkabird98

Well!

Lumpy, one of the Runt Sulcata torts is coming to live with me  I get him tomorrow morning!

So. Freaking. AWESOME!


----------



## Melmelx21

What does anyone due in the case of Petsmart?...there is this poor young Russian girl who is always basking and her shell is showing signs of divets and pitting. She lays in her own urine and feces, and was never soaked until I told them tortoises do need to be soaked. The young "Reptile Specialist" told me "This is a Tortoise, not a Turtle, they are land mammals, and don't need to soak in water."
ohhh.....my....that is the "Reptile Specialist" who is selling them mind you.....eeeekkkkk

wishing there was an icon for tears....hoping she lives long enough for my pension to come in....lost my job/denied unemployment....to buy her, I'm not a "Specialist"....but I spend hours every night on here reading post, looking at homes and such...trying to be a good mama for life!


What does anyone due in the case of Petsmart?...there is this poor young Russian girl who is always basking and her shell is showing signs of divets and pitting. She lays in her own urine and feces, and was never soaked until I told them tortoises do need to be soaked. The young "Reptile Specialist" told me "This is a Tortoise, not a Turtle, they are land mammals, and don't need to soak in water."
ohhh.....my....that is the "Reptile Specialist" who is selling them mind you.....eeeekkkkk

wishing there was an icon for tears....hoping she lives long enough for my pension to come in....lost my job/denied unemployment....to buy her, I'm not a "Specialist"....but I spend hours every night on here reading post, looking at homes and such...trying to be a good mama for life!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Melmelx21 said:


> What does anyone due in the case of Petsmart?...there is this poor young Russian girl who is always basking and her shell is showing signs of divets and pitting. She lays in her own urine and feces, and was never soaked until I told them tortoises do need to be soaked. The young "Reptile Specialist" told me "This is a Tortoise, not a Turtle, they are land mammals, and don't need to soak in water."
> ohhh.....my....that is the "Reptile Specialist" who is selling them mind you.....eeeekkkkk
> 
> wishing there was an icon for tears....hoping she lives long enough for my pension to come in....lost my job/denied unemployment....to buy her, I'm not a "Specialist"....but I spend hours every night on here reading post, looking at homes and such...trying to be a good mama for life!



There is a Russian at my Petsmart also poor thing has been there about 6 weeks. They had 2...only one now. I am hoping its because one was adopted. I mentioned the super high water bowl that he can't possibly reach and the non-appetizing food in his bowl to a couple people employees there. Last week I spoke with the "manager". I showed him the water bowl, explained that he was most likely wild caught and needed fresh greens. He showed me some commercial food that they feed him in the morning but take it out so if doesn't rout. Poor thing is just under a half log face first just wanting to hide. They did look for a lower water dish right away though. 

I don't want to buy him because then I know within a week they will have another one in there that will be in the same situation. I just check on him every time I go in and if needed I mention any issues with a staff member. I'm there quite a bit so some of them know me. I think the cashiers really care about the animals but don't know anything specific about them. So, hopefully they will watch out for it also. 

You could try printing out a care sheet and taking it in to them. Give it to the manager, tape it on the enclosure maybe?


----------



## Melmelx21

I think being I have a lot of time on my hand in between watching Olivia and contemplating what to do with the college degrees now, I might crusade to contact Corporate PetSmart about the care of their Russians across the nation or threaten to call ASPCA, PETA, the news or something on them for neglect.
ohhh happy thought


----------



## Ripkabird98

Melmelx21 said:


> I think being I have a lot of time on my hand in between watching Olivia and contemplating what to do with the college degrees now, I might crusade to contact Corporate PetSmart about the care of their Russians across the nation or threaten to call ASPCA, PETA, the news or something on them for neglect.
> ohhh happy thought



I am actually in PETA2. How funny.

Anyway. My Petco is off the chain good. The russians get 2 soaks a day (I can confirm this). All reptiles are cleaned out every day, and checked on every hour. They don't get commerical food at ALL. Only fresh greens left in and replaced all day. I can see spinach, cabbage, collard greens, sprouts, weeds, etc. They explain everything good about iguana, and point at a rack of items, and say "this is smaller than the cage they will need. And when they hit maturity, they are really mean, so you have to be commited". There is a quiz for Iggys. Chameleons are covered in the front for stress. They give you hell to buy a Savannah monitor. They hate analog temp gauges, and have temp guns and humidity gauges used on all cages. Proper hiding, and all animals have good substrate and a dish large enough to soak in. All reptiles get UVB as well.


----------



## sibi

Last week, I went to PetSmart and found that they were selling a baby sulcata. When I looked at the conditions it was in, I immediately notified one of the employees there that this tort needed to have humidity in the enclosure. He/she did not have a hide to go into, and the heat light was probably too hot for him and the baby Russian, who was also placed there. The poor babies were sleeping in the water dish and at a far corner of the enclosure respectively. I could just sense that that baby sulcata was in distress, and I wished I was able to rescue it, but he was priced at $159.99! What a rip-off; and, to add insult to injury besides!!!! They also had a care sheet for the sulcata which states, and I quote, "These tortoises come from a desert region therefore require a dry, arid enclosure. A hide box is often beneficial. Many people use a Dogloo and put a pig blanket in the housing for warmth in large enclosures." 

HOW DO WE STOP THIS COMPANY????


----------



## BrookeB

Count me in on fostering, I live in socal but will drive any place in cali if needed... (I don't know how to care for small torts but will try if needed) I have the room and would need help from people here.. I know how to care for sulcatas and leos


----------



## Spn785

The PetCo and PetSmart by me don't sell any turtles opr tortoises, but one suggestion, if its okay with the administrators, could be to make up business cards with this website address, give them to the store and ask that they be handed out with the purchase of a turtle or tortoise. Definitely ask one of the moderators first before doing this though.


----------



## pam

I live in Minnesota If you need a foster for small tortoises I can help


----------



## biochemnerd808

I am happy to help, also. I have fostered and rescued and rehabilitated several tortoises, and have the know-how and equipment to quarantine and care for several.  I have a blog about my rescues, but I don't have enough posts yet on this forum to be allowed to post a link. 

We live in the Portland, OR area.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3400603952.html


Large sullie. Possible MBD. Pretty pyramided...but they want $200!!! CRAZY!


----------



## BodaTort1

Kim that is the tortoise Erika (Shelly'sMom) and I have been trying to get. They never replied to any of our emails. Hopefully this time we can get this Sullie.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

I think it's one that was listed before with another large tort in bad condition. There is an ad from a few days earlier with this same pic and a pic of another.


----------



## BodaTort1

Exactly.. They have been placing Craig's List ads for them off and on for months, and each time I have tried to contact them even using different email addresses to no avail. And Erika tried also. So strange. Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

That IS strange.


----------



## mainey34

That's the one I started out working on when we first started this rescue. I tried for so many months. They never reply.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

mainey34 said:


> That's the one I started out working on when we first started this rescue. I tried for so many months. They never reply.



That's what I thought.


----------



## mainey34

They put different pics up, put them up, take them off. I see the 10 year old is not listed. Only the 6 year old. I shot them an email just for shits and giggles to see if they will reply this time around.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Red foot in tank. 


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3403158717.html


----------



## BodaTort1

Seriously Kim what is up with Phoenix? You could run your own rescue and never run out of Torts/Turts to rescue off CL. In a lot of these cases there is not even an attempt to meet the three basics to sustain life.. Water-Food-Shelter.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Agh! I know! I've looked at other cities CL and there is no where near as many torts and turtle as Phoenix! I think if I tried started my own rescue my hubby night divorce me! If I had the space it wouldn't be bad. They are hard to adopt out here though too.


----------



## mainey34

I agree. I saw a red foot, but wasn't in too bad of shape. I think the reason why we have so many is because we have such great weather here. Plus the desert conditions. I also thought about doing a rescue. But my husband would do the same..lol.. and still no word on that Russian. And I've emailed them yet again...


----------



## shellysmom

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Red foot in tank.
> 
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3403158717.html



Hi Kim, I'll send you a PM about this and a sully that needs help.




LuckysGirl007 said:


> Agh! I know! I've looked at other cities CL and there is no where near as many torts and turtle as Phoenix! I think if I tried started my own rescue my hubby night divorce me! If I had the space it wouldn't be bad. They are hard to adopt out here though too.



Well, if CL listings are any indication, then Phoenix wins hands down in terms of clueless tort owners. It's scary, too, that we usually only act on the ones that post bad photos. Who knows how many other listings without photos have neglected torts that we don't see.


----------



## mainey34

Agreed. The listings without pics I've inquired about. I have gotten some pics. Some have not been bad. One had little bit of pyramiding. I gave some advice, also gave her this site in hopes she would be curious enough to look.


----------



## shellysmom

mainey34 said:


> Agreed. The listings without pics I've inquired about. I have gotten some pics. Some have not been bad. One had little bit of pyramiding. I gave some advice, also gave her this site in hopes she would be curious enough to look.



Excellent.


----------



## Spn785

Is there anyone near Lenexa Kansas? I have seen this one before, but I can't get it.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/3392620581.html


----------



## Jacqui

Spn785 said:


> Is there anyone near Lenexa Kansas? I have seen this one before, but I can't get it.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/3392620581.html



I am about four hours away.


----------



## Ripkabird98

Jacqui said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone near Lenexa Kansas? I have seen this one before, but I can't get it.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/3392620581.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about four hours away.
Click to expand...


I am about 30 minutes away. Seen him before, thought he looked bad but I dont know much about Redfoots.


----------



## Spn785

Jacqui said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone near Lenexa Kansas? I have seen this one before, but I can't get it.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/3392620581.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about four hours away.
Click to expand...


I am a 2.5 hour drive, but I don't drive, so for me it would be about a weeks walk.


----------



## shellysmom

Ripkabird98 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone near Lenexa Kansas? I have seen this one before, but I can't get it.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/3392620581.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about four hours away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am about 30 minutes away. Seen him before, thought he looked bad but I dont know much about Redfoots.
Click to expand...


I know people in the Lenexa area; that's where I grew up. BUT I've inquired about this tortoise before, and no one ever responds. It looks borderline to me, like it has everything it needs, except enough space. Maybe that's why they're getting rid of it. ???


----------



## Spn785

I sent an email, just waiting for an answer. to me it looks pretty pyramided, but I'm still new to tortoises, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Spn785

Spn785 said:


> Is there anyone near Lenexa Kansas? I have seen this one before, but I can't get it.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/3392620581.html



I just heard back, and someone is getting this tort tomorrow, so I asked her to pass on this website.


----------



## BodaTort1

Mainey34 have you heard anything from the Phoenix torts with the severe pyramiding?


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Nothing from the larger ones that have been posted and deleted and re-posted. We have both tried contacting them. I'm calling about the one in Mesa today. Plus, Spot, from the "runt group" needs to find his "forever family".


----------



## BodaTort1

Kim-- Tell me about Spot and the tort in Mesa.. I haven't heard anything about a needed rescue from Mesa... what did I miss? Thanks Kim~ Cari


----------



## LuckysGirl007

BodaTort1 said:


> Kim-- Tell me about Spot and the tort in Mesa.. I haven't heard anything about a needed rescue from Mesa... what did I miss? Thanks Kim~ Cari



Sent PM


----------



## mainey34

BodaTort1 said:


> Mainey34 have you heard anything from the Phoenix torts with the severe pyramiding?



Every time I see them post to Craig's list I send them an email. I really am at a loss for words. I will continue to bug them. But I've had no luck whatsoever. It makes me sad every time I see them. If I get a reply back. I will be sure to let someone know right away. I know they are very close to where I live. If I knew the exact location. I would be knocking on their door...


----------



## BodaTort1

Mainey34-- we think alike. They give their cross streets in their ads and I have thought of going to that neighborhood and Looking in every backyard till I found them!!! I don't understand the point of posting ads that aren't legit... :-/ <shaking-head>


----------



## Ripkabird98

BodaTort1 said:


> Mainey34-- we think alike. They give their cross streets in their ads and I have thought of going to that neighborhood and Looking in every backyard till I found them!!! I don't understand the point of posting ads that aren't legit... :-/ <shaking-head>



Russians are NOT my thing. I do know this setup is crap, but what condition is the TORT in. He is SUPER close to me, so I am not so much saying i'm looking for owners as asking if he really needs help. If so, I will probably get him. I would just rather save it for the ones that NEED a home versus the ones that are taken good care of.


----------



## BodaTort1

Ripkabird38- Mainey34 and I were referring to the Phoenix Sulcatas with severe MBD/pyramiding that keep being posted on CL every few weeks for months, with the poster never answering emails. And I am also only interested in rescuing torts that are in need of medical care , stabilization and TLC for once in their lives.


----------



## Ripkabird98

BodaTort1 said:


> Ripkabird38- Mainey34 and I were referring to the Phoenix Sulcatas with severe MBD/pyramiding that keep being posted on CL every few weeks for months, with the poster never answering emails. And I am also only interested in rescuing torts that are in need of medical care , stabilization and TLC for once in their lives.



Oh no... I didnt mean to quote. It was completely unrelated to the discussion. That is a Russian near me, and I was wondering how sick it looks. I only really want ones that a.re in bad shape. I dont know how a russian should look, but its setup is crap. Should I save it?

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/3412155590.html


----------



## BodaTort1

Ripkabird98- I don't know much about Russians.. my torts are all Sullies. This guy def needs his/her beak trimmed and get rid of the sand, didn't see a UVB nor did she mention one and of course in wrong enclosure ( clear walls) but the positive it doesn't have pyramiding , and it's owners attempted to provide a good home albeit lacking a couple things. Like I said don't know Russians but it looks pretty good...


----------



## Ripkabird98

BodaTort1 said:


> Ripkabird98- I don't know much about Russians.. my torts are all Sullies. This guy def needs his/her beak trimmed and get rid of the sand, didn't see a UVB nor did she mention one and of course in wrong enclosure ( clear walls) but the positive it doesn't have pyramiding , and it's owners attempted to provide a good home albeit lacking a couple things. Like I said don't know Russians but it looks pretty good...



Who is our local Russian expert?


----------



## Utah Lynn

Ripkabird98 said:


> BodaTort1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ripkabird98- I don't know much about Russians.. my torts are all Sullies. This guy def needs his/her beak trimmed and get rid of the sand, didn't see a UVB nor did she mention one and of course in wrong enclosure ( clear walls) but the positive it doesn't have pyramiding , and it's owners attempted to provide a good home albeit lacking a couple things. Like I said don't know Russians but it looks pretty good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is our local Russian expert?
Click to expand...


TFO member, GBTortoise.


----------



## LuckysGirl007




----------



## Jacqui

Ripkabird98 said:


> Oh no... I didnt mean to quote. It was completely unrelated to the discussion. That is a Russian near me, and I was wondering how sick it looks. I only really want ones that a.re in bad shape. I dont know how a russian should look, but its setup is crap. Should I save it?
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/3412155590.html



He does not look to be in bad shape. The beak needs trimming, but may not be keeping him from eating. The straight sand substrate is bad. The enclosure while not idea is fine for how. Even the no UV light is not a bad thing, since it is an adult who may have also gotten time outside this summer perhaps. So I would say this tortoise is not a serious need animal... just my thoughts.


----------



## mainey34

Goodness Kim, is that the one you just picked up? Poor guy...


----------



## BodaTort1

Omg Kim.... Where is this one located? What do we know about it's situation?


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Yes, it's the one I just got. I will have more time tonight to write "his story". He is then one that was in Mesa with neighbors. His first owners left him saying that we would be back in a year...and it's been 3 years and they haven't returned for him. She really wanted him to come to TRN so she met me halfway (still an hour drive for each of us) in Phoenix.


----------



## BodaTort1

Kim, let me know when/if this guy becomes available for adoption. I have a soft spot for pyramided Sullies. My Sullies are all pyramided rescues themselves.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Well, first off I wouldn't let those people keep a goldfish for me. That's just my first impression...they just didn't seem clean or very educated. Like white trailer trash type people. Her husband drove an hour to meet me in nothing but gym shorts. I mean...big beer guy....put on a shirt!
> 
> Ok. So, Mesa is a good size compared to the runt torts. I haven't weighed him and didn't really hold him long enough to even try to guess his weight. (Poor guy stinks). They guess he is about 4 years old. They SAID he looks better now than when they got him...I don't know. Maybe different but not better? He had diarrhea all over the tailgate of the truck. They said the traveling upset the tort. Ick! He smelled really bad. Luckily I brought the plastic tub (that I sent pics of) and lined it with several layers of newspaper to bring him home in. They said the first owners only kept him in a glass tank with no bedding. I don't know what they were using as an enclosure or substrate though. They didn't take him outside though. He had a heat light and was "next to the window so he had sunlight"! It amazes me how people think that the sunlight coming through a closed window is the same and unfiltered sun light! They said that he eats a lot and that he liked carrots and strawberries. They did mention giving him the dandelion greens.
> 
> On the way home I heard Mesa in the back messing with the newspaper. He dug in and completely buried himself in the 45 minutes it took to get home. He had more loose BM's in there and when I took him out and took out the newspaper there was LOTS of poop. It looked like rabbit poop almost. Little pellets. I have never seen that before..or the diarrhea so I'm not sure what that means and what I need to do to help him. He needs SCRUBBED badly! I need to get a brush big enough for him tonight. The little toothbrush ones I have won't do for him. I didn't want to over stress him today either. The plastron needs cleaned so I can see what kinda shape it's in...at the time it looks dirty and maybe even green? Unfortunately, all the tubs I have that are big enough to soak him in have a "door" cut in them so they can connect to other totes or be turned upsides down for hides. So, I can't soak him as well as I would like to right now. I can't only get a few inches of water before it leaks out where the whole is cut. Two of these tubs are now in the pen wi him. One is a hide that I put some Timothy hay in as bedding and the other is filled with water as much as it can be.
> 
> I fed him so some spring mix and escarole that I had on hand and pulled a few dandelion greens for him. I didn't give him any calcium or Mazuri today. I'm hoping his tummy is better tonight when I need to put him in the tote and bring him in. What temps do you think he would be ok at? Probably will be around 75* in the tote inside the house and not humid in the tote. I don't want to put the CHE in and overheat him.
> 
> Let me know what care he needs. I'll do my very best for him. I'll send pics tomorrow after I get him all cleaned up too.




I just copied and pasted the story I messages Erika so I wouldn't have to re-type. It takes forever in my phone or iPad.


----------



## jtrux

Good god, i've never seen one that bad. That's just nuts. Good save.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

jtrux said:


> Good god, i've never seen one that bad. That's just nuts. Good save.



I'm actually glad to hear you say that because I think he looks horrible. I was hoping this is almost as bad as it gets! Poor torts! They start out so perfect and then people do this to them. It makes me sad every time I look at him.


----------



## lynnedit

Good grief, poor little thing. No wonder these guys have survived since the dinosaurs.


----------



## shellysmom

BodaTort1 said:


> Kim, let me know when/if this guy becomes available for adoption. I have a soft spot for pyramided Sullies. My Sullies are all pyramided rescues themselves.



This is a lovely idea. I'll send PM you some info.




lynnedit said:


> Good grief, poor little thing. No wonder these guys have survived since the dinosaurs.



I know, right? Any animal that can survive this kind of crap definitely has some sort of evolutionary advantage.


----------



## jtrux

RES

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3424288437.html


----------



## furandscales

Awesome!


----------



## laura13617

I'm in too. I'd happily foster in the midwest. IA, NE, SD, MN.


----------



## mainey34

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/3419588808.html
Really....you gotta love the way some of these people in phoenix take care of their animals...


----------



## sibi

What is wrong with tort owners in AZ? I wish there was a way to educate sulcata owners in AZ so as to prevent some of the damage they are causing their torts. Does anyone have any ideas? We may have to start a new thread on this.


----------



## mainey34

Lol...unfortunately its not just a problem with just torts. We have problems with dogs and cats also...I don't believe there is anything that we could possibly do but to educate as much as possible


----------



## sibi

Wow! I heard that the air is thin there; could this be a reason? Point well taken. No offense to those here from AZ who love their animals.


----------



## mainey34

sibi said:


> Wow! I heard that the air is thin there; could this be a reason? Point well taken. No offense to those here from AZ who love their animals.



Its just that we have such beautiful weather. Also people who sell them don't take the time to give basic info. They think they are cute then lose interest. By then, most of the time they are too far gone. Its unfortunate. Also there are so many back yard breeders here. Its just awful. All we can do is educate...


----------



## Jacqui

I think that one is so pretty. He could move into my house any time.

How about posting an ad yourself on that list offering help answering questions on sulcata care? Show a picture of a nonpyramided animal next to one with it. Not sure what such an ad would cost, but I think it would be a step towards proper education. Then make up flyers and/or ad like posters to display at local vets, petshops, ect once more giving them a phone number, a help email addy, and this site address that they can rip off the poster and take with them. I guess I am saying, this seems like a major care issue in this area, we need to be proactive and help, not wait for the bad results to be needing homes.

... just my thoughts.


----------



## mainey34

Jacqui said:


> I think that one is so pretty. He could move into my house any time.
> 
> How about posting an ad yourself on that list offering help answering questions on sulcata care? Show a picture of a nonpyramided animal next to one with it. Not sure what such an ad would cost, but I think it would be a step towards proper education. Then make up flyers and/or ad like posters to display at local vets, petshops, ect once more giving them a phone number, a help email addy, and this site address that they can rip off the poster and take with them. I guess I am saying, this seems like a major care issue in this area, we need to be proactive and help, not wait for the bad results to be needing homes.
> 
> ... just my thoughts.


I had thought about posting an ad about proper care. You also have some good ideas. If anyone else has any other ideas to ad let me know. I was also wanting to email the backyard breeders some care sheets to hand out with their hatchlings. If they give them out...


----------



## sibi

That's a great idea. I can start a care sheet and distribute it out to the dumb pet shops who don't think sulcatas need much water...that they should be in a dry environment. I actually have a care sheet that the pet store gives to customers who buy sulcatas, and that's what they said. Aren't there government people who check to see if animals are being abused? What the heck are they doing if they aren't cracking down on people like these backyard breeders?


----------



## Jacqui

I would suggest, thay perhaps the rescue might want to create their own ad and caresheet, making sure it has good advise, is well worded and simple to understand, and quickly to the point. That way it would be a solid one and usable in different places. A "professional" and polished look will cause folks to give it more credit and follow it. Then at different times, it could be placed in different regional Craig's list and such.




sibi said:


> Aren't there government people who check to see if animals are being abused? What the heck are they doing if they aren't cracking down on people like these backyard breeders?



Because they aren't actually "abusing" the animals and there are a dozen ways to raise those animals. Having pyramiding does not equal that the animals have been "abused". Backyard breeders also does not equal bad breeders.


----------



## sibi

I was refering to those breeders who don't know anything 
about raising sulcatas. They're in it for the money. Specifically, I was answering Charmaine's remark. Sprry if u were offended.r


line='1353591469']
I would suggest, thay perhaps the rescue might want to create their own ad and caresheet, making sure it has good advise, is well worded and simple to understand, and quickly to the point. That way it would be a solid one and usable in different places. A "professional" and polished look will cause folks to give it more credit and follow it. Then at different times, it could be placed in different regional Craig's list and such.




sibi said:


> Aren't there government people who check to see if animals are being abused? What the heck are they doing if they aren't cracking down on people like these backyard breeders?



Because they aren't actually "abusing" the animals and there are a dozen ways to raise those animals. Having pyramiding does not equal that the animals have been "abused". Backyard breeders also does not equal bad breeders.
[/quote]


I was refering to those breeders who don't know anything 
about raising sulcatas. They're in it for the money. Specifically, I was answering Charmaine's remark. Sprry if u were offended.


line='1353591469']
I would suggest, thay perhaps the rescue might want to create their own ad and caresheet, making sure it has good advise, is well worded and simple to understand, and quickly to the point. That way it would be a solid one and usable in different places. A "professional" and polished look will cause folks to give it more credit and follow it. Then at different times, it could be placed in different regional Craig's list and such.




sibi said:


> Aren't there government people who check to see if animals are being abused? What the heck are they doing if they aren't cracking down on people like these backyard breeders?



Because they aren't actually "abusing" the animals and there are a dozen ways to raise those animals. Having pyramiding does not equal that the animals have been "abused". Backyard breeders also does not equal bad breeders.
[/quote]


----------



## mainey34

sibi said:


> I was refering to those breeders who don't know anything
> about raising sulcatas. They're in it for the money. Specifically, I was answering Charmaine's remark. Sprry if u were offended.r
> 
> 
> line='1353591469']
> I would suggest, thay perhaps the rescue might want to create their own ad and caresheet, making sure it has good advise, is well worded and simple to understand, and quickly to the point. That way it would be a solid one and usable in different places. A "professional" and polished look will cause folks to give it more credit and follow it. Then at different times, it could be placed in different regional Craig's list and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't there government people who check to see if animals are being abused? What the heck are they doing if they aren't cracking down on people like these backyard breeders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't actually "abusing" the animals and there are a dozen ways to raise those animals. Having pyramiding does not equal that the animals have been "abused". Backyard breeders also does not equal bad breeders.
Click to expand...





I was refering to those breeders who don't know anything 
about raising sulcatas. They're in it for the money. Specifically, I was answering Charmaine's remark. Sprry if u were offended.


line='1353591469']
I would suggest, thay perhaps the rescue might want to create their own ad and caresheet, making sure it has good advise, is well worded and simple to understand, and quickly to the point. That way it would be a solid one and usable in different places. A "professional" and polished look will cause folks to give it more credit and follow it. Then at different times, it could be placed in different regional Craig's list and such.




sibi said:


> Aren't there government people who check to see if animals are being abused? What the heck are they doing if they aren't cracking down on people like these backyard breeders?



Because they aren't actually "abusing" the animals and there are a dozen ways to raise those animals. Having pyramiding does not equal that the animals have been "abused". Backyard breeders also does not equal bad breeders.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Some very good ideas. As far as a care sheet for the rescue group. I'll run that by Erica since its her group. I Mearly was wanting to help the phoenix area be more educated on these sulcatas they are picking up and not properly caring for. That's all. I can't fix it..


----------



## cherylim

I've just found this thread. I'm practically over the other side of the world, but interested to be a part of this if there's ever anything I can do here in North West England. Specifically for small tortoises, though. I've just got myself in a situation where I have spare equipment for one tortoise and I do see some mistreated ones in local classified ads so it's something I've made a promise to myself to keep an eye on.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Welcome to our little group!


----------



## BodaTort1

This is a repost--
Omg guys!! It is still kept inside in a tort table and they want $400 she is worse than Mesa I think .. Do we have someone in Mass? Erika do you want to send an email?
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/pet/3433370618.html


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Awe! Poor thing! I hope there is some one to get her!


----------



## Jacqui

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Awe! Poor thing! I hope there is some one to get her!



You might try talking to the member who first posted about it in here on this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-572256.html#axzz2D3O32EAu

They are from MA.


----------



## mainey34

Thank you Jacqui...I have sent a nice, but informative email on her pyramading, MBD tort. Hopefully she reads and takes some of my advise. If not....I tried...


----------



## shellysmom

Hmmm... The ad says the tort is pyramided from the first owner, not the current owner, which is a good sign. I'll contact her and see if she'd be willing to ship the tort to a nice, warm home in the south if we can find one. MA is not the best place for a grown sully to live in the winter.


----------



## Jacqui

shellysmom said:


> Hmmm... The ad says the tort is pyramided from the first owner, not the current owner, which is a good sign. I'll contact her and see if she'd be willing to ship the tort to a nice, warm home in the south if we can find one. MA is not the best place for a grown sully to live in the winter.



I am not in the south, but my husband is up in that area and may be could have picked her up and brought her here. Not sure if there would be time for that now.


----------



## luvpetz27

Hello everyone
I live around Columbus Ohio. I would love to help !!
Please let me know if I can!! I have experience with
box turtles if that helps!!!


----------



## furandscales

I would love to help! Can u message me for more info?


----------



## Vegasarah

I also would love to add my name to the list if you need me! I'm in Las Vegas, NV but I am willing to travel to surrounding areas if need be (Phoenix is 5 hours but if someone can meet me halfway I would do it for sure since it seems like the worst area). I have a small-ish back yard, but parts can easily be converted into space for torts. I love sullys and probably have more knowledge about them than any other species, though I can take any others as well! I see torts that I wish I could help on my local CL as well! Hopefully we can get them some help as well.

Also- I see a lot of ideas about a care sheet. Is anyone on here saying "I'm doing it!"? Because if not I could try and come up with something. I agreed with whoever said that if we get something together with pictures and full color maybe people will start taking notice. We could put them up at local pet stores or give them to people who breed/ sell torts to pass along to buyers. I love the idea of side-by-side pictures of smooth growth v. pyramid growth, pictures of what their enclosures should look like etc. I'm going to try and start one about sulcatas and how to raise hatchlings, since those are mostly what are being sold right now. I think people just don't know, and even the people at the pet stores have been given bad advice! I'll figure out a way to post it on here and everyone can suggest changes or additions to it till we can get something great. Make it a printer-friendly version so everyone on here can do their part and print them out and distribute them!

Another thing that has already been talked about is EDUCATION. Sometimes people just don't know that what they are doing is wrong! If you see an ad somewhere or someone selling torts with a problem, just let them know. Try not to be preachy or call them a terrible owner or anything, but try and educate them as best you can. See a tort on the wrong substrate in a pet store? Just kindly let them know! See a tort who is being kept in dry conditions? Just tell them that it's not ideal and suggest ways to try and fix it. I know people are idiots, and some of them are never going to listen, but it's always worth a try.

On that note, anyone want to help me come up with a COPY/PASTE email to send out to CL sellers that's short and sweet, but lets them know what the proper care is? I know if you just say "Oh here go to this link to learn what you're doing wrong" they aren't going to take the time to do so. But if you write it down in the email (maybe with a few pictures) they might take it to heart. And even if they end up selling the tort anyway, encourage them to give those notes to the buyer!

Whew- okay. Sorry about the rambling, I just know the run-around that rescues go through and I'm just trying to share so wisdom. I've been rescuing, rehabbing, and volunteering for 8 years with all different reptiles/ birds/ amphibians. I hope to now volunteer to help torts, because they seem to always be so under the radar!

Let me know if I can be of any help or if anyone wants to help me make these print-outs!


----------



## shellysmom

Vegasarah said:


> I also would love to add my name to the list if you need me! I'm in Las Vegas, NV but I am willing to travel to surrounding areas if need be (Phoenix is 5 hours but if someone can meet me halfway I would do it for sure since it seems like the worst area). I have a small-ish back yard, but parts can easily be converted into space for torts. I love sullys and probably have more knowledge about them than any other species, though I can take any others as well! I see torts that I wish I could help on my local CL as well! Hopefully we can get them some help as well.
> 
> Also- I see a lot of ideas about a care sheet. Is anyone on here saying "I'm doing it!"? Because if not I could try and come up with something. I agreed with whoever said that if we get something together with pictures and full color maybe people will start taking notice. We could put them up at local pet stores or give them to people who breed/ sell torts to pass along to buyers. I love the idea of side-by-side pictures of smooth growth v. pyramid growth, pictures of what their enclosures should look like etc. I'm going to try and start one about sulcatas and how to raise hatchlings, since those are mostly what are being sold right now. I think people just don't know, and even the people at the pet stores have been given bad advice! I'll figure out a way to post it on here and everyone can suggest changes or additions to it till we can get something great. Make it a printer-friendly version so everyone on here can do their part and print them out and distribute them!
> 
> Another thing that has already been talked about is EDUCATION. Sometimes people just don't know that what they are doing is wrong! If you see an ad somewhere or someone selling torts with a problem, just let them know. Try not to be preachy or call them a terrible owner or anything, but try and educate them as best you can. See a tort on the wrong substrate in a pet store? Just kindly let them know! See a tort who is being kept in dry conditions? Just tell them that it's not ideal and suggest ways to try and fix it. I know people are idiots, and some of them are never going to listen, but it's always worth a try.
> 
> On that note, anyone want to help me come up with a COPY/PASTE email to send out to CL sellers that's short and sweet, but lets them know what the proper care is? I know if you just say "Oh here go to this link to learn what you're doing wrong" they aren't going to take the time to do so. But if you write it down in the email (maybe with a few pictures) they might take it to heart. And even if they end up selling the tort anyway, encourage them to give those notes to the buyer!
> 
> Whew- okay. Sorry about the rambling, I just know the run-around that rescues go through and I'm just trying to share so wisdom. I've been rescuing, rehabbing, and volunteering for 8 years with all different reptiles/ birds/ amphibians. I hope to now volunteer to help torts, because they seem to always be so under the radar!
> 
> Let me know if I can be of any help or if anyone wants to help me make these print-outs!



Yay for enthusiasm!!!!! You have some great ideas. I'll send you a PM tomorrow about some of this stuff, when I have more time. 

Thanks to the new people who are interested or offering to be involved. I'm compiling a list of potential volunteers, sorted by location and species of interest (if indicated). Hopefully as things continue to move forward, we can become a true network of volunteers and foster homes to help torts all over the country.


----------



## tortadise

Vegasarah said:


> I also would love to add my name to the list if you need me! I'm in Las Vegas, NV but I am willing to travel to surrounding areas if need be (Phoenix is 5 hours but if someone can meet me halfway I would do it for sure since it seems like the worst area). I have a small-ish back yard, but parts can easily be converted into space for torts. I love sullys and probably have more knowledge about them than any other species, though I can take any others as well! I see torts that I wish I could help on my local CL as well! Hopefully we can get them some help as well.
> 
> Also- I see a lot of ideas about a care sheet. Is anyone on here saying "I'm doing it!"? Because if not I could try and come up with something. I agreed with whoever said that if we get something together with pictures and full color maybe people will start taking notice. We could put them up at local pet stores or give them to people who breed/ sell torts to pass along to buyers. I love the idea of side-by-side pictures of smooth growth v. pyramid growth, pictures of what their enclosures should look like etc. I'm going to try and start one about sulcatas and how to raise hatchlings, since those are mostly what are being sold right now. I think people just don't know, and even the people at the pet stores have been given bad advice! I'll figure out a way to post it on here and everyone can suggest changes or additions to it till we can get something great. Make it a printer-friendly version so everyone on here can do their part and print them out and distribute them!
> 
> Another thing that has already been talked about is EDUCATION. Sometimes people just don't know that what they are doing is wrong! If you see an ad somewhere or someone selling torts with a problem, just let them know. Try not to be preachy or call them a terrible owner or anything, but try and educate them as best you can. See a tort on the wrong substrate in a pet store? Just kindly let them know! See a tort who is being kept in dry conditions? Just tell them that it's not ideal and suggest ways to try and fix it. I know people are idiots, and some of them are never going to listen, but it's always worth a try.
> 
> On that note, anyone want to help me come up with a COPY/PASTE email to send out to CL sellers that's short and sweet, but lets them know what the proper care is? I know if you just say "Oh here go to this link to learn what you're doing wrong" they aren't going to take the time to do so. But if you write it down in the email (maybe with a few pictures) they might take it to heart. And even if they end up selling the tort anyway, encourage them to give those notes to the buyer!
> 
> Whew- okay. Sorry about the rambling, I just know the run-around that rescues go through and I'm just trying to share so wisdom. I've been rescuing, rehabbing, and volunteering for 8 years with all different reptiles/ birds/ amphibians. I hope to now volunteer to help torts, because they seem to always be so under the radar!
> 
> Let me know if I can be of any help or if anyone wants to help me make these print-outs!




Print outs are a good source. I have found in my area that actually presenting the differences to schools(of all ages, even universities) the difference between a MBD with a healthy tortoise. It seems now days people can grasp the message your telling them by physical activity. Even taken some torts to parks and you will very quickly have a crowd sometimes even the news show up. Rather than a flier posted in the park about the information. I have found that many wars cannot be won but they can also not be lost. Its the strategy in which you decide to use in your favor. A handout is always a great follow up with lots of pictures and useful information. Even if a child at a school does not have an animal the chances are high they will eventually ask their parents for a pet. Most things are word of mouth or reputation. So if given the opportunity to show and educate the youth to professional students the little bit of useful information the percentage of success in achieving a goal. Whether that goal is small or large. Persistence pays off. I use this practice for our organization and it seems to show a good influence.


----------



## Vegasarah

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pet/3326220539.html

I've been keeping an eye on this one for a while and actually emailed him, but he did not respond. I texted him today and asked a few questions, he says that he has had them for 2-3 years and they have grown 2-3 inches in that time. they eat romaine, kale, grapes, dandelions and graze on grass. They are outside, so they get uva/ uvb. I think that this pyramiding is not form them but from the previous owners, their care seems to be good. But they are trying to re-home them, so I'm going to try and direct them to tell whoever buy them to check out this site. They probably paid a lot for these guys when they got them, so I know that they are reluctant to take too much less money for them. 

What do you guys think? The pictures make it hard to tell, but I for sure see some pyramiding there. But not really too bad, honestly. I've seen a lot worse on this thread alone 0.0


----------



## mainey34

Vegasarah said:


> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pet/3326220539.html
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on this one for a while and actually emailed him, but he did not respond. I texted him today and asked a few questions, he says that he has had them for 2-3 years and they have grown 2-3 inches in that time. they eat romaine, kale, grapes, dandelions and graze on grass. They are outside, so they get uva/ uvb. I think that this pyramiding is not form them but from the previous owners, their care seems to be good. But they are trying to re-home them, so I'm going to try and direct them to tell whoever buy them to check out this site. They probably paid a lot for these guys when they got them, so I know that they are reluctant to take too much less money for them.
> 
> What do you guys think? The pictures make it hard to tell, but I for sure see some pyramiding there. But not really too bad, honestly. I've seen a lot worse on this thread alone 0.0


My opinion. They look really good. They have slight pyramiding. But other then that there seems to be nothing else going on. They look pretty healthy to me. They should be able to get what they are asking for them.


----------



## shellysmom

Vegasarah said:


> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pet/3326220539.html
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on this one for a while and actually emailed him, but he did not respond. I texted him today and asked a few questions, he says that he has had them for 2-3 years and they have grown 2-3 inches in that time. they eat romaine, kale, grapes, dandelions and graze on grass. They are outside, so they get uva/ uvb. I think that this pyramiding is not form them but from the previous owners, their care seems to be good. But they are trying to re-home them, so I'm going to try and direct them to tell whoever buy them to check out this site. They probably paid a lot for these guys when they got them, so I know that they are reluctant to take too much less money for them.
> 
> What do you guys think? The pictures make it hard to tell, but I for sure see some pyramiding there. But not really too bad, honestly. I've seen a lot worse on this thread alone 0.0



Yeah, they look pretty good. A little pyramiding, but not the asymmetrical kind we see with MBD. Whenever someone tells me their sullies go outside regularly and eat grass, I don't worry about them.


----------



## Vegasarah

Okay, good. Glad they are okay


----------



## LuckysGirl007

My last 2 fosters arrived in their new homes today! That makes a total of 7 torts TRN has helped in Phoenix. Not bad for just over a month of being around. I know there are several others in other areas and the ones that were helped by info being sent and care sheets passed on. Way to go, Erika!


----------



## Spn785

LuckysGirl007 said:


> My last 2 fosters arrived in their new homes today! That makes a total of 7 torts TRN has helped in Phoenix. Not bad for just over a month of being around. I know there are several others in other areas and the ones that were helped by info being sent and care sheets passed on. Way to go, Erika!



That is AWESOME!!!!  I'm really glad to hear that TRN is doing so well!


----------



## thelma humpert

Spn785 said:


> LuckysGirl007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last 2 fosters arrived in their new homes today! That makes a total of 7 torts TRN has helped in Phoenix. Not bad for just over a month of being around. I know there are several others in other areas and the ones that were helped by info being sent and care sheets passed on. Way to go, Erika!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!!!!  I'm really glad to hear that TRN is doing so well!
Click to expand...


These guys need some help.... I would take them but out of room...
[email protected]
It never ends. so sad.


----------



## Spn785

thelma humpert said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckysGirl007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last 2 fosters arrived in their new homes today! That makes a total of 7 torts TRN has helped in Phoenix. Not bad for just over a month of being around. I know there are several others in other areas and the ones that were helped by info being sent and care sheets passed on. Way to go, Erika!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!!!!  I'm really glad to hear that TRN is doing so well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys need some help.... I would take them but out of room...
> [email protected]
> It never ends. so sad.
Click to expand...


Can you post the listing and not the email? Where are they?


----------



## jaizei

Spn785 said:


> thelma humpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckysGirl007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last 2 fosters arrived in their new homes today! That makes a total of 7 torts TRN has helped in Phoenix. Not bad for just over a month of being around. I know there are several others in other areas and the ones that were helped by info being sent and care sheets passed on. Way to go, Erika!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!!!!  I'm really glad to hear that TRN is doing so well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys need some help.... I would take them but out of room...
> [email protected]
> It never ends. so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post the listing and not the email? Where are they?
Click to expand...


I think this is the posting they were referencing...Phoenix


----------



## shellysmom

Spn785 said:


> thelma humpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckysGirl007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last 2 fosters arrived in their new homes today! That makes a total of 7 torts TRN has helped in Phoenix. Not bad for just over a month of being around. I know there are several others in other areas and the ones that were helped by info being sent and care sheets passed on. Way to go, Erika!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!!!!  I'm really glad to hear that TRN is doing so well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys need some help.... I would take them but out of room...
> [email protected]
> It never ends. so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post the listing and not the email? Where are they?
Click to expand...


Aaaaargh. It's the same stupid listing in Phoenix that never responds to anyone. I'm going to email the poster and tell them I'm going to start flagging that ad as spam unless they tell me what's up with those torts, lol. Here I go...


----------



## Spn785

jaizei said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelma humpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckysGirl007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last 2 fosters arrived in their new homes today! That makes a total of 7 torts TRN has helped in Phoenix. Not bad for just over a month of being around. I know there are several others in other areas and the ones that were helped by info being sent and care sheets passed on. Way to go, Erika!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!!!!  I'm really glad to hear that TRN is doing so well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys need some help.... I would take them but out of room...
> [email protected]
> It never ends. so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post the listing and not the email? Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is the posting they were referencing...Phoenix
Click to expand...


I'll see if I can get a response...


I just heard back from them, I'm gonna see what info I can get out of them.


They want $200 for both.


----------



## Vegasarah

Good luck, Erica. I love the line "irregular scutes but healthy"... how could you look at that animal and say that it's healthy? What price is $$$ anyway? No one in their right mind would pa top dollar for those poor guys


----------



## shellysmom

Spn785 said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelma humpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!!!!  I'm really glad to hear that TRN is doing so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys need some help.... I would take them but out of room...
> [email protected]
> It never ends. so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post the listing and not the email? Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is the posting they were referencing...Phoenix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get a response...
> 
> 
> I just heard back from them, I'm gonna see what info I can get out of them.
> 
> 
> They want $200 for both.
Click to expand...





Holy cow, well done!! I was beginning to think these tortoises didn't really exist. I sent you a PM about coordinating something with Kim. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Spn785

shellysmom said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelma humpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys need some help.... I would take them but out of room...
> [email protected]
> It never ends. so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post the listing and not the email? Where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is the posting they were referencing...Phoenix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get a response...
> 
> 
> I just heard back from them, I'm gonna see what info I can get out of them.
> 
> 
> They want $200 for both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow, well done!! I was beginning to think these tortoises didn't really exist. I sent you a PM about coordinating something with Kim. Fingers crossed.
Click to expand...





WOO HOO! I think if we can move quickly we can get these guys!


----------



## shellysmom

Spn785 said:


> shellysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post the listing and not the email? Where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the posting they were referencing...Phoenix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get a response...
> 
> 
> I just heard back from them, I'm gonna see what info I can get out of them.
> 
> 
> They want $200 for both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow, well done!! I was beginning to think these tortoises didn't really exist. I sent you a PM about coordinating something with Kim. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! I think if we can move quickly we can get these guys!
Click to expand...





I don't know what you said to them, or how you said it, but you are my hero!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Spn785

shellysmom said:


> I don't know what you said to them, or how you said it, but you are my hero!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!



I oozed excitement and stupidity. LOL Honestly I'm just lucky.


----------



## shellysmom

Spn785 said:


> shellysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you said to them, or how you said it, but you are my hero!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I oozed excitement and stupidity. LOL Honestly I'm just lucky.
Click to expand...


LOL, ahhhhhhhhhh, excitement and stupidity. I should have thought of that.


----------



## mainey34

Well guys..I think I might have put a big bug up their butt. And I wasn't very nice about it either. After sending at least 50 emails, and that's not exaggerating. I started to get a little upset. I told them that those poor torts had pyramiding along with MBD and seemed to be pretty severe that they were in lots of pain and they would never get any money for them in the shape they are in. I told them that the condition they are in is cruel. I begged them to forget about the money and just give those poor torts to some one who could dedicate their time to take them to the vet, give them some natural sunlight and good care that they are lacking. I just couldn't stand to see them on there any longer. I had at one point threatened to turn them into the proper authorities also. I'm so sorry. I just couldn't take it any longer. I would just look at those pictures an get so depressed. Buy you know what...I guess it made them think about doing the right thing...thank god.


----------



## shellysmom

***UPDATE***

Hi everyone, 

We've been busy! In the past 7 weeks we have scrambled to rescue 10 sulcatas, 2 box turtles, and 1 redfooot. We have reunited 1 lost sully with its mommy, and helped 4 dedicated sully owners get vet care for their sick torts. Now TRN will be taking a break for the holidays to rest up for more rescues in 2013.

If you find a tort in need that lives in your area, and you can foster it, please send me a PM or email for assistance. Do not post urgent links here, as I will not be checking this thread on a regular basis again until after the holidays.

Thanks so much to everyone who has helped make this happen.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

So, as I'm driving out to pick up these sullies I am just thinking how much I wish I could tell them I am part of the rescue group that has been emailing and trying to get these guys. Tell them WE know they are not healthy and we also know they are suffering and just desperate to help them. Maybe as soon as I confirm I got them and get out of there someone can email them if the ad is still up.


----------



## Spn785

LuckysGirl007 said:


> So, as I'm driving out to pick up these sullies I am just thinking how much I wish I could tell them I am part of the rescue group that has been emailing and trying to get these guys. Tell them WE know they are not healthy and we also know they are suffering and just desperate to help them. Maybe as soon as I confirm I got them and get out of there someone can email them if the ad is still up.



I still have the guys email, so I will let him know. It was my plan all along to do that.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Well, got back and everyone all situated enough that I have a few minutes to write before I have to pick up kids from school. I have an extra teenager this week (YES, torts AND KIDS!) and she goes to a different high school than mine. LOL So for the next 2 days I am responsible for getting FIVE girls to and from school at 3 different schools! 

I was worried about the location of these torts. It's a very bad area. It didn't seem too bad once I got there. The yards were taken care of for the most part and since it was the middle of the day all the "bad guys" were probably sleeping. It was a lot of older (for Phoenix) neighborhood. The guy had a cute little front yard with some decorations out and a little patio thing and wooden walkway. There were two signs on the big dead trees in front of his house. "HUGE turtles for sale", "Christmas gifts", etc. So, at least I knew I was in the right place! At the front door there were several "business cards" stating "take one" with his contact info so you could buy a tortoise from him. It was an older gentleman. He had a blue tooth looking hearing aid thing on, but he could hear if I talked loudly and he could speak just fine....thank goodness!!!! He was the only one I could see and the house wasn't completely trashed with old food and stuff so when he told me they were inside I felt it was safe to go in. The whole 2 rooms that I was in I couldn't really tell what they were supposed to be...I'm guessing the first one was a living room and maybe the second a dinning room. But he had tanks of reptiles all over! I know I said I wanted to fill my house with torts....but not quite like that! He had these guys ready for me in the laundry room. They were each in some doubled up lids you use for a full size sheet cake. He said he cleaned them all up for me. ??? They were MUCH cleaner than Mesa though, for sure! This guy still has all those hatchlings that get posted on CL. There was about a 20 gallon tank FILLED with babies! I bet AT LEAST 20...probably more. They had food and light...no water...but I think they were eating iceburg (so maybe that could count as some water). They were small for as old as I am guessing they are...about 2-3 months. They looked like brand new hatchlings and they weren't active at all. There were around 3 other tanks that housed some lizard-type reptiles but I don't know what kind. Each tank had a price sticker on it for how much each animal was. He gave me a 3 page care sheet...I didn't read it yet...but told me it mostly applies to the babies since the big guys live outside. He had some UVB bulbs in boxes hanging on his wall with a price tag of $22 (they were the coil ones). I asked him the 2 torts I was getting were the parents of the babies and he said no but the parents were outside if I wanted to see them. I thought...might as well. He also told me (and quite defensively) that he did NOT raise these ones. He got them in a trade of some sort. I forget how long he said he had them...but not very long. I bet he listed them on CL as soon as he got them. The back yard was only dirt but very clean! Lots of plywood and stuff but it was all stacked and shaped to make tunnels and shade so it looked pretty nice. It was a good size back yard and HIS torts were pretty much PERFECTLY smooth! I saw the male and female and the huge tunnel the male had dug. He made sure I knew that I was getting ones that could/would do that! They were large...at least 80-100 pounds I would guess. He said he had raised them since they were about the size of his hand. 

I think/hope maybe these guys aren't in as bad of shape as we thought they were. The big guy is 10 years old and the smaller female is 6. The female's pyramids don't look to be uneven or "saggy" looking like the male. She seems pretty even. The male has been eating and staring down my boxer through the pen. The female hasn't come out of her shell yet...literally. 

He told me to tell Stephen thank you and he thanked me. Then he told me to send him some business for those babies...HA! Everyone I know that wants a tort has got a tort...that's why we have to ship all the others I've gotten! 

Well, I have to go pick up my first kiddo....public high school = very long pick up line! AND apparently if you live within at least 3 miles of the school you have to PAY to ride the bus!


----------



## Vegasarah

mainey34 said:


> Well guys..I think I might have put a big bug up their butt. And I wasn't very nice about it either. After sending at least 50 emails, and that's not exaggerating. I started to get a little upset. I told them that those poor torts had pyramiding along with MBD and seemed to be pretty severe that they were in lots of pain and they would never get any money for them in the shape they are in. I told them that the condition they are in is cruel. I begged them to forget about the money and just give those poor torts to some one who could dedicate their time to take them to the vet, give them some natural sunlight and good care that they are lacking. I just couldn't stand to see them on there any longer. I had at one point threatened to turn them into the proper authorities also. I'm so sorry. I just couldn't take it any longer. I would just look at those pictures an get so depressed. Buy you know what...I guess it made them think about doing the right thing...thank god.



They have been working for months on this if you go through all the pages of this thread. I'm sure these people have heard about 50 different times from a bunch of different people, and to no avail. We need to focus on getting these torts help, not teaching someone a lesson. I totally get your frustration, seeing animal suffer does that to people. Telling them that they won't get any money will just make them ignore you and **** them off. I know you were trying to do the right thing but all my years in various rescues have taught me that it doesn't get through. Next time just try and offer some constructive feedback by telling them nicely the things they should work on and maybe being more understanding. I think so many people just don't know so they respond negatively to all the hard words. We want to try and just focus on helping these guys. I know you mean well, but maybe save your steam blow-off for the board here where you are among friends! Just a thought <3


----------



## LuckysGirl007

I'm sure the first 40 some emails from Mainey were nice. The problem with getting these guys was that none of us ever got a response when we emailed saying we were interested. I think we were all quite frustrated as they would disappear and reappear on CL but never respond to interested parties. That's why we tried the education route...cause it didn't seem they were going to sell them. 

Either way, I have them now and they seem pretty good. The male is the one with the most deformities and be has been the list active and eating the most. The female has been very shy so far...maybe she will want to explore more tomorrow. 

BTW We have named them! My 12 year old wanted to call the male "Charlie" so I named the female "Lucy".


----------



## mainey34

First off i never started being. Mean in any way. Thats not my mo..i really was trying to get the torts to better living conditions. You know as well as I do how many emails we have both sent. Lets not start pointing fingers or.scolding others. The fact of the matter is that they are safe now.




Vegasarah said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys..I think I might have put a big bug up their butt. And I wasn't very nice about it either. After sending at least 50 emails, and that's not exaggerating. I started to get a little upset. I told them that those poor torts had pyramiding along with MBD and seemed to be pretty severe that they were in lots of pain and they would never get any money for them in the shape they are in. I told them that the condition they are in is cruel. I begged them to forget about the money and just give those poor torts to some one who could dedicate their time to take them to the vet, give them some natural sunlight and good care that they are lacking. I just couldn't stand to see them on there any longer. I had at one point threatened to turn them into the proper authorities also. I'm so sorry. I just couldn't take it any longer. I would just look at those pictures an get so depressed. Buy you know what...I guess it made them think about doing the right thing...thank god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been working for months on this if you go through all the pages of this thread. I'm sure these people have heard about 50 different times from a bunch of different people, and to no avail. We need to focus on getting these torts help, not teaching someone a lesson. I totally get your frustration, seeing animal suffer does that to people. Telling them that they won't get any money will just make them ignore you and **** them off. I know you were trying to do the right thing but all my years in various rescues have taught me that it doesn't get through. Next time just try and offer some constructive feedback by telling them nicely the things they should work on and maybe being more understanding. I think so many people just don't know so they respond negatively to all the hard words. We want to try and just focus on helping these guys. I know you mean well, but maybe save your steam blow-off for the board here where you are among friends! Just a thought <3
Click to expand...

Im sure that you have not read thru this entire thread. It was i whom found these torts on CL... it was i whom started contacted with these people. It was i whom tried to educate these people. Please read before posting your comments. Thank you and have a great day....


----------



## Vegasarah

Sorry, when I log in using the cell phone app the threads seem to not stay I the right order. For some reason when I read through it I thought that what you were saying was that the CL people lost contact because of something you said. When I logged on with my laptop there was a whole other page to this thread about actually rescuing the torts. Honest mistake, I was not trying to point fingers. Just was disappointed and trying to offer some advice. Glad that everything worked out.


----------



## sibi

Well, glad to see that all worked out. A lesson for all of us...read the entire thread before making any kind of criticism. Better yet, hold any criticism or judgement...just offer advice. This way no one gets offended. Having said that, don't forget that "Baby Runt" can be the poster boy for an abused sully. He's three years old and weights only 4 oz! A picture of him next to one who's the same age and in great shape can be an eye-opener for many.


----------



## mainey34

sibi said:


> Well, glad to see that all worked out. A lesson for all of us...read the entire thread before making any kind of criticism. Better yet, hold any criticism or judgement...just offer advice. This way no one gets offended. Having said that, don't forget that "Baby Runt" can be the poster boy for an abused sully. He's three years old and weights only 4 oz! A picture of him next to one who's the same age and in great shape can be an eye-opener for many.


Sibi, i haven't seen any updates on him lately...how is the little guy doing? Hope all is well with him.


----------



## Spn785

Is it possible to get updates on all the Torts and turts that have been recsued?


----------



## mainey34

Spn785 said:


> Is it possible to get updates on all the Torts and turts that have been recsued?


Wonder if Erica would start a new thread for that?


----------



## sibi

Yes, Baby Runt is growing. I think I posted something about his gain of 1/2 oz the other day. Yes, he's officially 4 1/2 oz. now. He seems happy, and his legs are beginning to show spurs. I'll get a pic of him out soon.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

mainey34 said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get updates on all the Torts and turts that have been recsued?
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Erica would start a new thread for that?
Click to expand...


I think a new thread would be a GREAT idea! I did hear from Waterboy yesterday (he has 3 of the sullys from Phoenix) the "tank torts" and squish scute are doing well. No more soft shell for Squish Scute and they are all very active now! Still looking for their forever homes. Daniel is picking up "Spot" from Erika tomorrow. Ripkabird98 has "Lumpy", I think Sibi has a thread for "Baby Runt"...I gotta check it out! I haven't heard about Mesa since she got to her new home in Texas...Bodatort1????? Charlie and Lucy are still with me...but not for long...  I think MAYBE the 10th sully is the hatchling that someone gave me to foster and adopt out. I'm trying to find a home for it in AZ. That's all the info I know about the sullys!


----------



## Spn785

LuckysGirl007 said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get updates on all the Torts and turts that have been recsued?
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Erica would start a new thread for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a new thread would be a GREAT idea! I did hear from Waterboy yesterday (he has 3 of the sullys from Phoenix) the "tank torts" and squish scute are doing well. No more soft shell for Squish Scute and they are all very active now! Still looking for their forever homes. Daniel is picking up "Spot" from Erika tomorrow. Ripkabird98 has "Lumpy", I think Sibi has a thread for "Baby Runt"...I gotta check it out! I haven't heard about Mesa since she got to her new home in Texas...Bodatort1????? Charlie and Lucy are still with me...but not for long...  I think MAYBE the 10th sully is the hatchling that someone gave me to foster and adopt out. I'm trying to find a home for it in AZ. That's all the info I know about the sullys!
Click to expand...


WOW! You are really AWESOME!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Haha! Just have a problem with saying "no".


----------



## mainey34

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Haha! Just have a problem with saying "no".


We know that. But you do need a break sooner or later. Before you get burned out...Unfortunately, after the holidays i believe we will have more. Now is the time for that break...


----------



## Ripkabird98

LuckysGirl007 said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get updates on all the Torts and turts that have been recsued?
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Erica would start a new thread for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a new thread would be a GREAT idea! I did hear from Waterboy yesterday (he has 3 of the sullys from Phoenix) the "tank torts" and squish scute are doing well. No more soft shell for Squish Scute and they are all very active now! Still looking for their forever homes. Daniel is picking up "Spot" from Erika tomorrow. Ripkabird98 has "Lumpy", I think Sibi has a thread for "Baby Runt"...I gotta check it out! I haven't heard about Mesa since she got to her new home in Texas...Bodatort1????? Charlie and Lucy are still with me...but not for long...  I think MAYBE the 10th sully is the hatchling that someone gave me to foster and adopt out. I'm trying to find a home for it in AZ. That's all the info I know about the sullys!
Click to expand...


Indeed! Lumpy is my buddy . I am so happy that I found him. He really is a blast. I had always heard, but never really believed the bond that develops with a tort as smart as a Sulcata. He is actually quite good at problem solving.


----------



## BodaTort1

Hi Everyone... Sorry Kim computer problems have limited me to surfing/replying by cellphone, So hard to write anything long on the darn things lol. Ok on to Mesa... But 1st my tirade. She has severe pyramiding and MBD.. I saw the pics from Kim but even those don't prepare you for what you see the first time. You want to cry and then you get angry that someone let this happen to such a defensless animal. Everyone who has seen her their first utterance is "WTF". And then people understand why I am part of this rescue group. 
Ok now---Mesa is doing great and everyone loves her.. She is still a lil timid but we have only had her a week. She also is still learning her name, Kim (Luckysgirl007) gave her a new name to start her new life with. She has a great appetite and there hasn't been anything she doesn't like. She loves "playtime" when I take the torties from their pens and put them in the big pen for 3-4 hrs a day. They all love that time.. Mesa follows my male Sullie and "patrols" the fence line. Mesa has "found" all the low weak spots for me!! I told Kim that if she wasnt so cute I would have shipped her back!! Mesa is a little on the destructive side. But as Kim pointed out she has a lot of destroying to catch up on, after being kept in a tank for 4+ yrs. The only concern I have for Mesa is that she is "water aggressive" she wasn't given water with her previous owners for 4 years so now she guards one of the water saucers in the big pen she thinks is only hers and rams the other torties away. Anyone else ever seen this before?? I am hoping that when she realizes there will always be enough water she will relax... Can't imagine what all she has been thru . Thank you for this rescue Erika (ShellysMom).


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Cari, I hope you don't mind but I HAVE to post that pic of Mesa stuck! 







Oh, and "water aggressive"? Wow! I knew she had some issues with the water but I never imagined her being aggressive over it. For everyone else: I had to take away Mesa's "night time water privilege" because she would try to sleep in it all night.


----------



## BodaTort1

Lol, That is what happened when Mesa
attempted to climb "Otis" in the corner to get to the Kale I have growing in the garden adjacent to her pen. Mesa keeps me busy  Haha!!


----------



## Ripkabird98

Lumpy loves corners. Seems to be a Sully thing?


----------



## mainey34

Ripkabird98 said:


> LuckysGirl007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get updates on all the Torts and turts that have been recsued?
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Erica would start a new thread for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a new thread would be a GREAT idea! I did hear from Waterboy yesterday (he has 3 of the sullys from Phoenix) the "tank torts" and squish scute are doing well. No more soft shell for Squish Scute and they are all very active now! Still looking for their forever homes. Daniel is picking up "Spot" from Erika tomorrow. Ripkabird98 has "Lumpy", I think Sibi has a thread for "Baby Runt"...I gotta check it out! I haven't heard about Mesa since she got to her new home in Texas...Bodatort1????? Charlie and Lucy are still with me...but not for long...  I think MAYBE the 10th sully is the hatchling that someone gave me to foster and adopt out. I'm trying to find a home for it in AZ. That's all the info I know about the sullys!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed! Lumpy is my buddy . I am so happy that I found him. He really is a blast. I had always heard, but never really believed the bond that develops with a tort as smart as a Sulcata. He is actually quite good at problem solving.
Click to expand...

Agreed..you really dont know how smart they are till you own one. Then to get one whom is a rescue...im telling you they are so much fun. What great personalities!


----------



## BodaTort1

Kim, I was surprised by her water aggression too. I anticipated problems with her wanting to sit in it a lot but when she is using the big pen if she sees anyone go near "her" water bowl she runs over and rams them. Ever seen a sully run? The first time I saw it I was FLOORED!!! They can move if they want to. I still soak her every night before bed and she gets upset when I pull her out.. You can see it On her face she is mad.... Poor Mesa!!


----------



## mainey34

The two sulcatas that Kim has right now i have posted my observations on a thread titled.... A visit with Kim, Charlie, and Lucy from TRN. What wonderful additions to someones family they will make. Yes, the original pictures looked BAD...but in person they really weren't that bad. I posted pictures of them. I fell in love with Charlie and his personality. He has so much energy. If his shell wasnt the way it is you wouldn't think there was anything wrong with him. He cracked me up. And sweet little Lucy. She just has some minor pyramiding. She is active. I didnt observe any problems with her. Just wanted to throw that out there incase anyone is interested....


----------



## LuckysGirl007

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-60596.html

That's the link to the "Charlie and Lucy" thread!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Just updating on Charlie and Lucy. They left AZ today and are headed to their forever home in TX. The new parents are friends of Bodatort1 and I know they are going to have an amazing life there! 






Charlie trying to escape!






My Pom saying goodbye to his new friend!







Bye bye, Miss Lucy! XOXO


----------



## sibi

Kim, are these Baby Runt"s siblings?


----------



## BodaTort1

Once again Kim you have done a wonderful job getting all these precious torties started on their new lives including giving them new names!! I am so excited that I will be able to keep an eye on L&C. They are going to a great home with a mommy (Lisa) who has spent so many years rescuing turtles, including mending a turtle's broken leg. They are going to be spoiled and so loved. I believe Lisa also plans on joining this forum so we can also keep track of them thru her postings. 
Good Job Kim!!


----------



## mainey34

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Just updating on Charlie and Lucy. They left AZ today and are headed to their forever home in TX. The new parents are friends of Bodatort1 and I know they are going to have an amazing life there!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33670
> 
> 
> Charlie trying to escape!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33671
> 
> 
> My Pom saying goodbye to his new friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33672
> 
> 
> Bye bye, Miss Lucy! XOXO


Aww...im gonna miss them...you better of told them i said good bye...off to forever home they go...im gonna miss charlie...


----------



## LuckysGirl007

sibi said:


> Kim, are these Baby Runt"s siblings?



No, Charlie and Lucy are unrelated. Baby Runt's siblings are Lumpy (in Missouri with Ripkabird98), Spot (in Florida with Danieltheanvil), and Squish Scute (in CA with Waterboy still looking for a forever home).




BodaTort1 said:


> Once again Kim you have done a wonderful job getting all these precious torties started on their new lives including giving them new names!! I am so excited that I will be able to keep an eye on L&C. They are going to a great home with a mommy (Lisa) who has spent so many years rescuing turtles, including mending a turtle's broken leg. They are going to be spoiled and so loved. I believe Lisa also plans on joining this forum so we can also keep track of them thru her postings.
> Good Job Kim!!



Thanks, Cari! I'm holding my breath until they arrive safely. I'm glad Lisa is planning on joining the forum! She can read all about the "before they were rescued" and the MONTHS of people trying to get them! AND we will get lots of pictures! Lisa checked the tracking number for the torts and sent me a text saying she will be waiting in the driveway at 1030 for them (1030 = estimated delivery time). . I know they are going to have a wonderful life! I kept trying to explain that to Charlie but he just wouldn't listen! Kept trying to escape!




mainey34 said:


> Aww...im gonna miss them...you better of told them i said good bye...off to forever home they go...im gonna miss charlie...



Me too! I told them you said goodbye!


----------



## jtrux

http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/3466854462.html


----------



## BodaTort1

Jtrux this one is in your neighborhood  your turn to be the hero!!  seriously though someone should email and find out all the info.... Any other West Texans?


----------



## jtrux

Bastrop is a little too far out for me or i'd consider it.


----------



## BodaTort1

I sent an email asking for more info.. Hopefully I get a response


----------



## jtrux

Yea, hopefully they come down on the price too. Maybe without the aquarium you can get a deal.


----------



## mainey34

Oh, my...atleast tell them to get that poor thing in a larger enclosure...might have to either wait till after. Xmas for the price to come down or pay the 100


----------



## jtrux

Any response on the email?


----------



## BodaTort1

Nope not yet... I will send another tomorrow.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Poor little one! I hope they respond to you!


----------



## BodaTort1

Kim they probably won't since I don't write the magical "Kim" emails. ;-)


----------



## LuckysGirl007

BodaTort1 said:


> Kim they probably won't since I don't write the magical "Kim" emails. ;-)



Lol! Of all the torts I had only 2 sets are ones I actually emailed. The other 2 were ones I picked up after someone else made arrangements. So, not magical emails.


----------



## Ripkabird98

Is this one in any danger? Russians= not my thing. I could save it though.


----------



## Thalatte

Hello. I am in Yuma, Az and would be willing to travel to Phoenix and Tucson areas to pick up animals as well as foster them if needed. Also will be checking Craigslist for ads. It's wonderful that you guys are doing this.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Awesome! We could def use the help in the Phoenix area!


----------



## mainey34

Yes, we need help...please.. only 2 of us here and so many torts here.... please... lol...


----------



## shellysmom

Thalatte said:


> Hello. I am in Yuma, Az and would be willing to travel to Phoenix and Tucson areas to pick up animals as well as foster them if needed. Also will be checking Craigslist for ads. It's wonderful that you guys are doing this.



Awww, great!!!!


----------



## Ripkabird98

shellysmom said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I am in Yuma, Az and would be willing to travel to Phoenix and Tucson areas to pick up animals as well as foster them if needed. Also will be checking Craigslist for ads. It's wonderful that you guys are doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, great!!!!
Click to expand...


Could someone please answer my russian tortoise question? If it was bad I want to save it but if it looks good I don't want to waste my resources on something that doesn't need me.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Dillon, there is no link or information with your question on the Russian.


----------



## mainey34

Russian? Where? If there was something about a Russian i would of known about it


----------



## Ripkabird98

mainey34 said:


> Russian? Where? If there was something about a Russian i would of known about it




Ugh. It got flagged. :-(

Sorry! If it shows up again ill post. Son't know why the link wasn't there...


----------



## mainey34

Did not see anything on a russian. Maybe a redfoot?


----------



## Spn785

Ripkabird98 said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian? Where? If there was something about a Russian i would of known about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. It got flagged. :-(
> 
> Sorry! If it shows up again ill post. Son't know why the link wasn't there...
Click to expand...


Where was it? I've seen Russians on Craigslist a few times, but they're usually in pretty good shape surprisingly.


Well, I just saw this.

http://springfield.craigslist.org/pet/3431122893.html

Does it look bad to everyone else?


----------



## Jacqui

Some pyramiding, but not real bad. They know it needs more room and are wanting adopters with knowledge. I think this would be a great one to work with the owner to give them proper information and this site for them to give out to new owners they may pick. Could let them know, that if they don't find what they feel is a good home, that this service is available for them to use and that you would find it a home.


----------



## mainey34

Not bad at all pyramiding there. But nothing like Charlie..


----------



## Spn785

mainey34 said:


> Not bad at all pyramiding there. But nothing like Charlie..



That's what I thought. When I hear back from them I will tell them about this site and suggest they try and have him adopted off here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't forget that we have a 30/30 rule. New members can't use the 'for sale' sections until they've been a member for 30 days or have made 30 posts.


----------



## Spn785

emysemys said:


> Don't forget that we have a 30/30 rule. New members can't use the 'for sale' sections until they've been a member for 30 days or have made 30 posts.



Thank you! I forgot about that.


----------



## Ripkabird98

mainey34 said:


> Did not see anything on a russian. Maybe a redfoot?



Nope. It was a russian. Close to me.




Spn785 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that we have a 30/30 rule. New members can't use the 'for sale' sections until they've been a member for 30 days or have made 30 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I forgot about that.
Click to expand...


Well... I live in Missouri. Maybe I should email?...


----------



## Spn785

Ripkabird98 said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not see anything on a russian. Maybe a redfoot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It was a russian. Close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that we have a 30/30 rule. New members can't use the 'for sale' sections until they've been a member for 30 days or have made 30 posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I forgot about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... I live in Missouri. Maybe I should email?...
Click to expand...




I emailed, but haven't heard anything. What part of Missouri are you in?


----------



## mainey34

What about reposting?


----------



## Jacqui

mainey34 said:


> What about reposting?



That is allowed and the way to go with it in my opinion.


----------



## shellysmom

Spn785 said:


> Ripkabird98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian? Where? If there was something about a Russian i would of known about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. It got flagged. :-(
> 
> Sorry! If it shows up again ill post. Son't know why the link wasn't there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was it? I've seen Russians on Craigslist a few times, but they're usually in pretty good shape surprisingly.
> 
> 
> Well, I just saw this.
> 
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/pet/3431122893.html
> 
> Does it look bad to everyone else?
Click to expand...




Meh... Looks okay, I guess. Has a little pyramiding, but not the wonky kind we see with MBD. I think as long as the sellers know he needs better than he currently has, that's a good sign. They want the buyers to understand what they're getting into. That's a very good sign. I'm not too worried about him.


----------



## Vegasarah

http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/3466854462.html

Hard to see, the picture is pretty blurry but that shell does not look too good. I emailed the person just asking the age and if I could get some pictures from the top and the side of the tort. Best to start it out slow to get the info we need if it does end up being a rescue situation. I will let every know what I find out


----------



## LuckysGirl007

I think I've seen this one somewhere on here this week. If not in this thread maybe it's in reposted ads?? I think someone else was emailing for more info also.


----------



## Ripkabird98

LuckysGirl007 said:


> I think I've seen this one somewhere on here this week. If not in this thread maybe it's in reposted ads?? I think someone else was emailing for more info also.



This thread.


----------



## mainey34

Dillion, this is not a Russian. It was also posted Atleast a week or so ago..vegasarah , were you planning on doing a rescue?
Where is this one located?


----------



## Vegasarah

mainey34 said:


> Dillion, this is not a Russian. It was also posted Atleast a week or so ago..vegasarah , were you planning on doing a rescue?
> Where is this one located?



I have two friends in Killeen, one of them sent me this link to see if she should save him. Still waiting on a reply, nothing so far.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Vegasarah said:


> I have two friends in Killeen, one of them sent me this link to see if she should save him. Still waiting on a reply, nothing so far.



Ah yes, Bodatort has also sent an email to them. Any news there, Cari?


----------



## Bambammiles

Currently looking into this guy. He appears somewhat healthy but I think the owner isn't interested in him anymore.
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/fod/3492260952.html


----------



## BodaTort1

I haven't heard from them, I sent 2 messages but as usual I don't have the KIM magic  so no reply...

quote='LuckysGirl007' pid='584971' dateline='1356082438']


Vegasarah said:


> I have two friends in Killeen, one of them sent me this link to see if she should save him. Still waiting on a reply, nothing so far.



Ah yes, Bodatort has also sent an email to them. Any news there, Cari?
[/quote]


I would take him in a minute if he lived in Texas! Darn it! His care sucks, doesn't look bad but he really needs a forever home with someone with tortoise experience... And of course other torties to play with 



Bambammiles said:


> Currently looking into this guy. He appears somewhat healthy but I think the owner isn't interested in him anymore.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/fod/3492260952.html


----------



## Ripkabird98

mainey34 said:


> Dillion, this is not a Russian. It was also posted Atleast a week or so ago..vegasarah , were you planning on doing a rescue?
> Where is this one located?



The post I made a while back was for a Russian near me. It was definitely a Russian.

P.s.... my name is spelled Dillon, not Dillion. Everyone makes that mistake. ;-)


----------



## mainey34

Ok, question.....if Kim and i work on this tort and get a reply. Is there someone willing to take it in?? And do the rest? Otherwise there is no reason to try if noone is willing to take it..


----------



## waterboy

That guy in sandiego doesn't know much about sucatas. I think its funny that one of the requirements, is that he has to have time with other torts. If he is a male he should never be around other sulcatas unless you are going to let him mate for a few months or you are going to put him with a group of females.Other than that it is real cheap and not horribly pyramided.


----------



## BodaTort1

I will take the sulcata in of course.. I have several large ones so I have lots of experience with those.... Will take in the red foot as I now know about that species and he came with a whole set-up  Love that!! Basically I will take whatever you need me to... And my hubby supports me on this... No repeat of people backing out due to spousal disagreements over amount of torties!! 
[/quote]


----------



## mainey34

Really, did we need to bring that up? Are you speaking about the redfoot that i have? He will not come with a setup. You will need to talk to Erica about him and i have to be assured that he will be going to a good home before i let him go. I dont believe that is the reason anyway. Im sure you are a good person, but things happen. And he is in really good hands right now anyways.


----------



## Vegasarah

Bambammiles said:


> Currently looking into this guy. He appears somewhat healthy but I think the owner isn't interested in him anymore.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/fod/3492260952.html



What a cutie! San Diego isn't too far from me... If someone can snag him I would be more than happy to drive half or all the way to get him and provide him with a home for as long as needed! His diet including fruits worries me, though. His shell is a little bumpy, too. Doesn't look like 'MBD bad' but still not very good. I have the yard to take on a tort of this size no problem. But I'm no expert, maybe he doesn't need to be saved? I'll wait for someone with more knowledge to chime in 

No response on the aquarium sulcata from TX...


----------



## Ripkabird98

I can take in that sully, or a redfoot. Or anything. Please, guys, I know I don't live in Arizona or Texas or something, but give me a chance. 

If you ever have a tort that needs a home, PM me, I don't always check this thread.


----------



## BodaTort1

Mainey34.. It is ok you prolly dont know that I have already taken in a couple of the rescues already and I am the one who placed Charlie and Lucy into their forever home.. And I am working on placing the red foot you have with one of my husbands coworkers at the fire dept.. His chief now has Charlie and Lucy.So by my estimate I provide a good home... You asked if there was anyone who could take the Torty in and since I wasnt sure if we were talking about the San Diego Sulcata, Phoenix Red Foot, the mysterious Russian or the Dallas tank sulcata I just put it out there that as usual i can take whatever Torty needed me to... As for being a nice person.. I think Kim can vouch for me. Thank you tho for expressing your concern. 


pid='585173' dateline='1356119657']
Really, did we need to bring that up? Are you speaking about the redfoot that i have? He will not come with a setup. You will need to talk to Erica about him and i have to be assured that he will be going to a good home before i let him go. I dont believe that is the reason anyway. Im sure you are a good person, but things happen. And he is in really good hands right now anyways.
[/quote]


----------



## mainey34

Yes, Kim has said good things about you, but my husband and i have become attached to Ruben. Therefore. I would like him to go to a knowledgeable home with someone who can spend time with him, or i will forfit the russian ive been wanting for him. Thats just how much we care about the little guy. As far as your comment goes. I really didnt think it was necessary. Regardless of the situation..**** happens. No need to put anyone down. She had very good intentions. Im not mad at all at her. Please dont hold it against her.


----------



## Ripkabird98

0_0

Awkward...




So how about the weather?!


And I can take in torts too. I know people don't want to give me any because I live in Missouri, but a chance at smaller ones are appreciated.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Vegasarah said:


> What a cutie! San Diego isn't too far from me... If someone can snag him I would be more than happy to drive half or all the way to get him and provide him with a home for as long as needed! His diet including fruits worries me, though. His shell is a little bumpy, too. Doesn't look like 'MBD bad' but still not very good. I have the yard to take on a tort of this size no problem. But I'm no expert, maybe he doesn't need to be saved? I'll wait for someone with more knowledge to chime in
> 
> No response on the aquarium sulcata from TX...



He is a cutie! $25 is a very reasonable price. It doesn't appear he needs rescued. Some pyramiding and isn't getting the ideal diet but he has lots if grass and sunshine. He would make a great addition to someone's family for sure though!


----------



## BodaTort1

Ripkabird98... Nothing awkward.. All is good. There is no one keeping you out because you live in Missouri...basically how the rescue works is whatever state the tortise needing rescue lives "we" look for someone that lives there to retrieve/foster the Torty until a forever home has been found. Mainey and Kim cover Phoenix and that is where 95% of our rescues have come from so the 2 have been SUPER BUSY. I cover Tx, Erika has Florida, and we have a couple in California and a few on east coast.. You will get your turn I promise  surf Craigslist for your state and search for a Torty in need of significant improvement in care and health. Those we rescue. If you read thru this whole thread you will find where Erika has laid out the game plan. Hope this helps.. And know we need and the torties need as many fosters/rescuers as possible to make a difference in their lives.
~Cari
PS The weather sucked in Houston!!! 
quote='Ripkabird98' pid='585254' dateline='1356130122']
0_0

Awkward...




So how about the weather?!


And I can take in torts too. I know people don't want to give me any because I live in Missouri, but a chance at smaller ones are appreciated.
[/quote]


----------



## Jacqui

I know Ripka is already watching for those tortoises in their area. Where Ripka bird lives, there are very few tortoises ever coming up needing to be rescued and there are quite a few folks in the area who are quick to snatch them up. I may be wrong, but what I think she is saying is as these animals come in from areas of high levels of need (ie AZ), please keep in mind she would love to have them come to her for either temp care or more. Yes, it may include shipping but she has the room, the love, and the heart of wanting to help. There is no need to back up or over fill your own homes with the amount of tortoises needing help in your areas. No need to make tortoises wait for new homes. Ripka is there, use Ripka. I think I know how Ripka is feeling because I myself often feel left out because in Nebraska (where I live) there is not a lot of need either. It goes against the grain for some of us to just sit back and watch. Ripka wants hands on involvement. (Sorry Ripka, if I did not say what your actually feeling, but it was what I was guessing you were feeling).


Have you guys, yet made a sheet of what requirements folks wanting to adopt must have? Like amount if space, own your home or give you their landlord's infor to make sure a tortoise is ok, ect.., Plus like questions o "test" the potential adopter?


----------



## Ripkabird98

Jacqui said:


> I know Ripka is already watching for those tortoises in their area. Where Ripka bird lives, there are very few tortoises ever coming up needing to be rescued and there are quite a few folks in the area who are quick to snatch them up. I may be wrong, but what I think she is saying is as these animals come in from areas of high levels of need (ie AZ), please keep in mind she would love to have them come to her for either temp care or more. Yes, it may include shipping but she has the room, the love, and the heart of wanting to help. There is no need to back up or over fill your own homes with the amount of tortoises needing help in your areas. No need to make tortoises wait for new homes. Ripka is there, use Ripka. I think I know how Ripka is feeling because I myself often feel left out because in Nebraska (where I live) there is not a lot of need either. It goes against the grain for some of us to just sit back and watch. Ripka wants hands on involvement. (Sorry Ripka, if I did not say what your actually feeling, but it was what I was guessing you were feeling).



Hit it spot on!

I just feel sidelined. I joined this because I wanted to rescue. Shipping? Fine. But my state is the only thing anybody see when I want to adopt a tort. People have decently cared for sullies around here proving it can work if you do it right, which I will, and I CAN renovate my house with basking areas, and a place to burrow. But It makes me mad to see "We need help in Arizona!" "SOOOO many torts in Texas  makes me sad we don't have enough adopters!" Clearly you don't feel that upset or you would be willing to let me adopt. You have one RIGHT HERE who is willing to help, but isn't being used. If they are in foster or whatever, I can adopt. I have the time, space, and love. There are literally like, NO torts near me- ever.

Thank you Jacqui!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Dillon, have you spoken with your Mother and gotten approval for all of these changes you plan in making in your home and costs for vet and shipping fees? If she is on board the next time I get a sully I will let her know how much shipping and vetting will be. It will be close to $200 to vet and ship. That's a lot for just needing a foster home for a few weeks. That is why we have been fostering in state and shipping for adoption purposes. Then we only have to ship and vet once.


----------



## Jacqui

That being said Ripka, because of your age, I know of no rescue who will adopt directly to you. Your parent(s) would have to be the one doing the adoption. Is she willing to fill out the possible paperwork and/or make the verbal phone call to somebody? Does she know what they (the tortoises) need and will cost to house? Ripka, these are not things being said to pick on you, these are things also being written here to remind other folks wanting to adopt what they need to think about and be willing to do.


----------



## mainey34

Let me just add my 2 cents worth. Now i have only done 1 rescue so far. But i must say for the ones that are wanting to foster that are not traveling an hour one way to pick these guys up, ignoring your family and household chores to pay close attention. Making sure there arent any health issues. If there are, take them to the vet. This happens for the first 2 days till you get into a routine. I know Kim has had more then 1 at a time, and just Ruben wore me out. It isnt easy doing what we are doing on our end. And its not hard to have feelings for these guys especially when you watch over them. How do you justify rescuing a tort in phoenix, ship it to kansas, then ship it to a forever home in California? Just seems like a lot of wasted time and money in my opinion..


----------



## Ripkabird98

mainey34 said:


> Let me just add my 2 cents worth. Now i have only done 1 rescue so far. But i must say for the ones that are wanting to foster that are not traveling an hour one way to pick these guys up, ignoring your family and household chores to pay close attention. Making sure there arent any health issues. If there are, take them to the vet. This happens for the first 2 days till you get into a routine. I know Kim has had more then 1 at a time, and just Ruben wore me out. It isnt easy doing what we are doing on our end. And its not hard to have feelings for these guys especially when you watch over them. How do you justify rescuing a tort in phoenix, ship it to kansas, then ship it to a forever home in California? Just seems like a lot of wasted time and money in my opinion..



I meant ADOPTION. I want to be their final stop. I live in Missouri.


----------



## Jacqui

mainey34 said:


> How do you justify rescuing a tort in phoenix, ship it to kansas, then ship it to a forever home in California? Just seems like a lot of wasted time and money in my opinion..



Maybe Kansas IS the forever home. There are people in Kansas or it's surrounding states that may wish to become forever homes. It makes sense to have animals shipped to those states to find homes there.


----------



## Ripkabird98

Jacqui said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you justify rescuing a tort in phoenix, ship it to kansas, then ship it to a forever home in California? Just seems like a lot of wasted time and money in my opinion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Kansas IS the forever home. There are people in Kansas or it's surrounding states that may wish to become forever homes. It makes sense to have animals shipped to those states to find homes there.
Click to expand...


I have room to PERMANENTLY ADOPT a FEW more. I begged for Charlie, but was rejected for living in Missouri. I can renovate and make it work.


----------



## BodaTort1

I placed Charlie and Lucy in a great forever home TOGETHER here in Texas where this week we have had temps in the high 70s-80s. They have been playing outside all week which they couldn't do in other states. Their new parents have a long history of rescuing all species including fixing a turtles broken leg and rehabing him.
They dont have human children so their pets are their children and get amazing care and attention. Another plus is I get to see them and check on them and give advice as needed. When it comes to placing torties we have to place them with the best forever home that can meet THEIR INDIVIDUAL NEEDS not on who wants them more. For example I adopt and foster medically "fragile" torties.. Those with medical problems that need someone with immediate knowledge base of medicine, they can't wait for someone to learn and understand. My husband and I are in the medical field and can provide this care. 
So Ripka you not getting tortoises as of yet is not personal , TRN is just placing them in the most appropriate forever homes. We all are here to do what is best for these Tortoises and Turtles.... Not to put our wants above their needs. 
All of this is just my opinion and I only speak for myself  

I have room to PERMANENTLY ADOPT a FEW more. I begged for Charlie, but was rejected for living in Missouri. I can renovate and make it work.
[/quote]


----------



## BodaTort1

Jacqui I found these Hingebacks on CL but I don't know anything about them.. How do they look? The one on the left his shell doesnt look so good... Rescue candidate?


----------



## BodaTort1

Does anyone besides Jacqui know about Hingebacks tortoises and can tell how these guys are doing? They are 3yr 7in male and female. The owner is anxious to get rid of them


----------



## Jacqui

I am actually not seeing anything wrong with them. What are they asking for them?


Hingebacks can have what other's may think are strange shells. If anything, I would look to maybe they were kept too dry.


----------



## FLINTUS

If anyone knows of any redfoot(or for that matter similar species) in the Uk then I'm happy to help.


----------



## BodaTort1

Thank you Jacqui.. They are asking $80 for both.


----------



## Jacqui

BodaTort1 said:


> Thank you Jacqui.. They are asking $80 for both.



That's about normal selling price. I would assume they had them for the 3 yrs, because they are older looking then that.


----------



## BodaTort1

Lol I know nothing about Hingebacks so to me they didn't look very good. That and the price looked really good. I still have so much to learn about all the many torts!
Thank you for the info Jacqui.


----------



## Ripkabird98

BodaTort1 said:


> I placed Charlie and Lucy in a great forever home TOGETHER here in Texas where this week we have had temps in the high 70s-80s. They have been playing outside all week which they couldn't do in other states. Their new parents have a long history of rescuing all species including fixing a turtles broken leg and rehabing him.
> They dont have human children so their pets are their children and get amazing care and attention. Another plus is I get to see them and check on them and give advice as needed. When it comes to placing torties we have to place them with the best forever home that can meet THEIR INDIVIDUAL NEEDS not on who wants them more. For example I adopt and foster medically "fragile" torties.. Those with medical problems that need someone with immediate knowledge base of medicine, they can't wait for someone to learn and understand. My husband and I are in the medical field and can provide this care.
> So Ripka you not getting tortoises as of yet is not personal , TRN is just placing them in the most appropriate forever homes. We all are here to do what is best for these Tortoises and Turtles.... Not to put our wants above their needs.
> All of this is just my opinion and I only speak for myself
> 
> I have room to PERMANENTLY ADOPT a FEW more. I begged for Charlie, but was rejected for living in Missouri. I can renovate and make it work.


[/quote]


Read my post before replying.

I never ONCE SAID that they went to a bad home. OR insinuated it. And, quite frankly, I CAN meet their needs. It isn't because I want more, more, more. I can accommodate them. You don't know anything about me or what I am capable of providing, so don't assume I can't take care of them. TRN has always seemed to use the "first good home come, first good home take" Well ,I replied first. I was rejected because of MY STATE. You are also acting as though you are in charge of TRN, with some of your statements. You do NOT run TRN. 

In short, I could have taken care of Charlie, and fell in love with him. I am STILL disappointed. All because of MISSOURI?! There ARE indoor accommodations. I can get special UVB. But nobody gave me a chance.

So, yes, I am mad. The old excuse was "You got lumpy, give others a chance". Well, people have adopted more than one here, so why do I get put on the back burner? I can get more than one in a row if I can care for it. And I can. Bodatort, you got more than one. I'm not saying you don't deserve more than one, but why are you so special? There is a double standard. There are NO torts for me to rescue local. And I can make it work indoors. I'll get high grade UVB lights, I have a BEDROOM that can be used JUST TO BASK IN. So, yeah, I am capable.


----------



## mainey34

Dillon, my friend. I for one feel you are indeed capable of caring for these torts. But my concern is the climate. Sulcatas do no adjust well to cold environments. I know there are keepers in cooler climates that care for them. How about this, why dont you see how it goes with the sulcata that youve adopted from TRN.. lets see how it goes...i think TRN is trying to give other folks a chance to adopt some rescues. I dont know for sure. Dillon, have a merry Christmas...


----------



## Ripkabird98

mainey34 said:


> Dillon, my friend. I for one feel you are indeed capable of caring for these torts. But my concern is the climate. Sulcatas do no adjust well to cold environments. I know there are keepers in cooler climates that care for them. How about this, why dont you see how it goes with the sulcata that youve adopted from TRN.. lets see how it goes...i think TRN is trying to give other folks a chance to adopt some rescues. I dont know for sure. Dillon, have a merry Christmas...





I do know about the climate. I can keep my house warm. I have an OPEN BEDROOM that could be a basking spot. Kept hot with UVB. Another UVB in the living room. A place to dig. A KIDDIE POOL. The climate doesn't matter indoors.

And the "waiting awhile between adoptions" is only being applied to me.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Dillon, are you able to provide pictures of your set up? Is your mom willing to spend all the money required to adopt and make all of the changes in HER house? She sounds like a very nice lady. But, from my experience with shipping Lumpy to you your Mom wasn't made aware of the shipping day even though you had known for several days. 

I don't think it's ever been first come first serve for the torts. It's been what's best for the tort. BEST being there is somewhere they can get plenty of space, natural sunlight, and proper health care to meet their needs. Keep in mind most of these guys have had MBD or severe dehydration. This leads to possible health issues down the road with kidneys and such and could lead to MANY more vet bills if stones start to develop. 

Have you gotten the Powersun lamp for Lumpy yet that the vet recommended? These torts NEED a lot of natural sunlight because they have been deprived of it for so long. Erika has also told you that you would be considered for smaller breeds but that sullys are just so big that more than one in a bedroom for most of the year is just too much. 

TRN is here to help the TORTS. Not to provide customer service or make human pet owners happy. Everyone here is very passionate about saving these guys and also it's very easy to get attached to ones that each of us has personally rescued and fostered. 

Just because they are not in their forever home right away it doesn't mean they are getting less than ideal care or love. In sure all of us that have fostered have treated the foster torts the same as we would treat our own torts. So, there is no rush in waiting for what we believe is the best placement for each ones individual needs. 

If you have an issue with someone on here in the future and want to argue about getting/ not getting torts please send it through a PM. This thread is for helping torts...not complaining or debating on not getting what you want. Let's all try to keep this thread drama free and saving tort related. 

Thanks!

And I know this isn't MY thread and that I am not in charge of TRN but I'm fairly certain that most everyone on here can agree with this. Most everyone on here I communicate with outside of the forum. If I'm wrong please correct me and I will gladly apologize. Let's get back on track!


----------



## mainey34

I really do not believe this is so. They also need the fresh outdoors. They need to stretch their legs out. They after a few years should be kept outside. I dont believe anyone is picking on you.


----------



## Spn785

Ripkabird,

I also live in Missouri, and it sounds to me like you have been able to do more for this than I have. What part of Missouri do you live in?


----------



## shellysmom

Wow, I can see I've missed a lot here in the past few days.

Dillon, I no longer like your attitude, and frankly what you're doing through PMs to me and Kim could be considered harassment. Your mom has yet to even send me the $100 for Lumpy, and I'm willing to let that go if you leave us alone and never contact us again. I'm done with this. I have more important things to do than debate with a 14 year-old who is obviously used to getting whatever he wants. I'm not your mom. Stop bugging me. If you really want to get more tortoises, find another way to do it. TRN is closed to you for ANY future adoptions, including smaller species, because I AM DONE WITH THE PESTERING, DEBATING, AND PM HARASSMENT. KNOCK IT OFF!!!!!


----------



## jtrux

shellysmom said:


> Wow, I can see I've missed a lot here in the past few days.
> 
> Dillon, I no longer like your attitude, and frankly what you're doing through PMs to me and Kim could be considered harassment. Your mom has yet to even send me the $100 for Lumpy, and I'm willing to let that go if you leave us alone and never contact us again. I'm done with this. I have more important things to do than debate with a 14 year-old who is obviously used to getting whatever he wants. I'm not your mom. Stop bugging me. If you really want to get more tortoises, find another way to do it. TRN is closed to you for ANY future adoptions, including smaller species, because I AM DONE WITH THE PESTERING, DEBATING, AND PM HARASSMENT. KNOCK IT OFF!!!!!



Geez Erika, you're soo mean. Lol, just kidding. How's the boxie you took in?


----------



## Yvonne G

Erika: If you have Dillon's address, I think you should send a letter to his mom asking for her assistance in keeping Dillon in line.

And Dillon:

A 100lb sulcata can't live in your bedroom. These large tortoises must be placed in homes where they can live outside. TRN is trying to do a good thing for tortoises, and satisfying human needs isn't even a consideration. If you enjoy being on the forum, I suggest you cool it with the PM harassment.


----------



## Ripkabird98

shellysmom said:


> Wow, I can see I've missed a lot here in the past few days.
> 
> Dillon, I no longer like your attitude, and frankly what you're doing through PMs to me and Kim could be considered harassment. Your mom has yet to even send me the $100 for Lumpy, and I'm willing to let that go if you leave us alone and never contact us again. I'm done with this. I have more important things to do than debate with a 14 year-old who is obviously used to getting whatever he wants. I'm not your mom. Stop bugging me. If you really want to get more tortoises, find another way to do it. TRN is closed to you for ANY future adoptions, including smaller species, because I AM DONE WITH THE PESTERING, DEBATING, AND PM HARASSMENT. KNOCK IT OFF!!!!!



So now TRN is closed to me? Just making sure I got that coorect. And no, I dont always get what I want.




emysemys said:


> Erika: If you have Dillon's address, I think you should send a letter to his mom asking for her assistance in keeping Dillon in line.
> 
> And Dillon:
> 
> A 100lb sulcata can't live in your bedroom. These large tortoises must be placed in homes where they can live outside. TRN is trying to do a good thing for tortoises, and satisfying human needs isn't even a consideration. If you enjoy being on the forum, I suggest you cool it with the PM harassment.



So now you are suggesting she harass me at home? 

And frankly, before you go straight to my mom, maybe TRY to get me to stop first? This is the first I have been accused of harassment or asked to stop. I plan on stopping.


----------



## Jacqui

I am glad to hear your going to stop. I believe if you stop, nobody will or should be contacting your Mother.


----------



## shellysmom

Dillon, yes, TRN is closed to you for any further adoptions. There is no need for anyone to contact your mom if you keep your word to not pester me or Kim anymore about adopting another tortoise. I hope you can use this opportunity to reflect on what has happened here, and use it as a lesson in social graces. It will no doubt help you in the future.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

some people...... Hey, had any need in Nebraska yet??


----------



## mainey34

Some of you may or may not know...i picked this redfoot (Ruben) up for TRN.. he was in cramped conditions..i fostered him for a few weeks.. in that time i never knew it was possible, i never really looked at redfoots, they just werent my thing...i tried to keep my distance, i was looking to purchase a Russian, i had a love for them...i gave myself a time limit on what i was going to do, as the days went by it got harder and harder..my husband started really getting attached...he tolld me i really didnt have to let him go because he liked ruben, he said he is really sociable and is very comfortable here.. I allow Ruben to roam my home, when he started comming when i called for him and started following me around the house i just knew we had a bond. I couldnt imagine not. Having. Him around..i have fallen in love with this guy..he truly has found his forever home..so with that said i will be keeping Ruben with me...and believe me. He has a very good home...


----------



## sibi

What a beautiful story. I'm so glad for Ruben and you.


I'm so happy for all of you. Ruben is beautiful and so cute. i'm so happy I posted twice:-D


----------



## Spn785

Awesome! I am always happy to hear the great stories of TRN rescues. I hope to hear more about Ruben!


Awesome! I am always happy to hear the great stories of TRN rescues. I hope to hear more about Ruben!


----------



## Momof4

Ruben is so cute! I wonder how many you will fall in love with.


----------



## waterboy

mainey34 said:


> Some of you may or may not know...i picked this redfoot (Ruben) up for TRN.. he was in cramped conditions..i fostered him for a few weeks.. in that time i never knew it was possible, i never really looked at redfoots, they just werent my thing...i tried to keep my distance, i was looking to purchase a Russian, i had a love for them...i gave myself a time limit on what i was going to do, as the days went by it got harder and harder..my husband started really getting attached...he tolld me i really didnt have to let him go because he liked ruben, he said he is really sociable and is very comfortable here.. I allow Ruben to roam my home, when he started comming when i called for him and started following me around the house i just knew we had a bond. I couldnt imagine not. Having. Him around..i have fallen in love with this guy..he truly has found his forever home..so with that said i will be keeping Ruben with me...and believe me. He has a very good home...



I only have one thing to say to that. Sucker. sorry couldn't help it. enjoy him


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I have some questions about how this actually works.

Let's take "Dude" as an example. He is for sale for $175. Let's say the owner is willing to let him go without the supplies for $100. And Jacqui wants the tortoise. So we give out $100 to the owner then another $65 to ship the tortoise to Jacqui. Where does this money come from. If Jacqui decides she wants to be the permanent owner, does she have to come up with the $165?


----------



## LuckysGirl007

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pet/3516319599.html

This is right by my house. She just sent me a pic. Can anyone tell what it is. She said she thinks its a desert tort mixed with some thing else.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's probably a Texas tortoise. The desert tortoises usually aren't that black and if they pyramid, it also makes them look flat because of MBD. The Texas tortoises pyramid quite easily. And, it's illegal to sell them.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Thanks.


----------



## Thalatte

Are you going to get him lucky?


----------



## LuckysGirl007

I don't think so. She wants $80 "for the tank and the tort is free". If it was an AZ DT I think you are allowed one or two and you can give them away but not sell them. If its a TX tort I don't think I can do anything with it..I have a friend looking for an AZ DT but this doesn't seem to be it. I guess Mainey started another thread about him that I didn't see. Someone said you also have to have a permit to have them.


----------



## Thalatte

If you want an az dt contact az fish and game. They adopt out hundreds and there is a process you have to go through to get one but it isn't unreasonable. Just have to show you have an appropriate enclosure and know about their care requirements and show that you don't already have one.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

No, I have a friend that was looking and was curious when I saw "mostly desert" tort.


----------



## mainey34

I had already posted on that one...haha...


Thank you all to who responded to my post...and i am not a sucker...lol..i just never knew just how sociable a tortoise could be.. he is definitely a part of the family. And no more...im not keeping anymore rescues...my husband said thats it...i really dont have the room...


----------



## surie_the_tortoise

mid ohio here will help any way that i can


----------



## sibi

My understanding of how it works is that the person wanting the rescue has a rehoming fee. Erica can tell you what exactly that is. She has set a payPal account just for that. You pay Erica and the tort is sent to you. Btw, in Dude's case, I said I'd pay the difference (100 TRN $75 me). I'm waiting to hear if we have someone in California who can be the the go-between from the seller and Jacqui. For my rescue (Baby Runt) I paid by check since I didn't have a PayPal account.



emysemys said:


> Ok, I have some questions about how this actually works.
> 
> Let's take "Dude" as an example. He is for sale for $175. Let's say the owner is willing to let him go without the supplies for $100. And Jacqui wants the tortoise. So we give out $100 to the owner then another $65 to ship the tortoise to Jacqui. Where does this money come from. If Jacqui decides she wants to be the permanent owner, does she have to come up with the $165?


----------



## mainey34

I figured i would stay outta that one...thats Erica's business....not mine.....sibi, you guys still havent gotten that poor guy yet? Did the owner change her mind?


----------



## sibi

No, we haven't gotten him yet. The woman wants someone close by so that she can check out where he'll be placed. Most people won't allow her to check them out in their home. If she wants to sell him, she'll just have to believe them that Dude is in good hands. I don't understand why another offer hadn't been made to pay the full price because I think if someone really dazzles her and offers to pay her price, she would sell him. Don't know if someone has tried that yet. We're trying to get someone from Ca. to do this for us.


----------



## greyshirt

LuckysGirl007 said:


> I don't think so. She wants $80 "for the tank and the tort is free". If it was an AZ DT I think you are allowed one or two and you can give them away but not sell them. If its a TX tort I don't think I can do anything with it..I have a friend looking for an AZ DT but this doesn't seem to be it. I guess Mainey started another thread about him that I didn't see. Someone said you also have to have a permit to have them.



It doesn't look at all to me like a Texas Tortoise, they always have yellow sots in the middle of their scutes and they don't get that black. It does look like it needs lots of help. And if you are not in Texas I don't believe you need a permit. Sorry I'm coming in late.


----------



## Thalatte

I checked with my az fish and game department and they said as long as its not wild caught, is not sold, is captive breed, and I go through a process to prove I know what I am doing then I can keep them. As I have already done all this when I started helping the sonorans I contacted the lady selling him and my sister picked him up this morning. I ended up paying $60 but I was looking into upgrading my toads set up and the 20g tank will do nicely so I had no issue with the price. 
Now all I have to do is go get him from her.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Woo hoo! Thank you! I was feeling bad for the poor thing! Glad she lowered the price too!


Anyone in the area to help this guy?


Here's the thread about him. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62640.html


----------



## Thalatte

It is saying the Craigslist link has been deleted by its author. Maybe someone already helped him?


----------



## Spn785

Thalatte said:


> It is saying the Craigslist link has been deleted by its author. Maybe someone already helped him?



The second post has a new link to it that hasn't been deleted.


----------



## Thalatte

Well I suppose if I bothered to scroll down...

Poor little guys all pyramided.


----------



## jtrux

My mom lives in Denver and she would definitely help out and get him BUT she is not equipped to house a tort. Hopefully he gets some help, pancakes are just too cool.


----------



## Jacqui

Like I said in the thread about him, as of last night the caretaker still had him. He says he got him 6 months or so ago. Keeps him in a 40 gal at 83 degrees. Feeds him hay and dark greens.


----------



## Thalatte

jtrux said:


> My mom lives in Denver and she would definitely help out and get him BUT she is not equipped to house a tort. Hopefully he gets some help, pancakes are just too cool.



Would she grab him and then ship him to someone interested if she was reimbursed for all costs? 
Only if no ones in the area of course.


----------



## sibi

Has anyone heard anything about the rescue of Dude?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the rescue of Dude?



Nopers not a peep.


----------



## sibi

Hope everything is ok. I can't imagine it, but I hope Ellie doesn't do anything by herself. I wonder if Erica has been in touch with Ellie about getting the funds for Dude.



Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about the rescue of Dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopers not a peep.
Click to expand...



Hope everything is ok. I can't imagine it, but I hope Ellie doesn't do anything by herself. I wonder if Erica has been in touch with Ellie about getting the funds for Dude.



Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about the rescue of Dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopers not a peep.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

Is that what's holding it up is funding? Or just location of the rescuer?


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Thalatte said:


> Is that what's holding it up is funding? Or just location of the rescuer?



Location and trying to get in contact with the seller. She's not responding to her emails I think.


----------



## Thalatte

Do you think the seller already got ride of dude?


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Thalatte said:


> Do you think the seller already got ride of dude?



I may send an email just to see.


----------



## Thalatte

I think it would be worth doing.

Could you post a link or describe his back story? Or just tell me what page number of the thread he is on? I have started skimming through this thread looking for him but its a long thread... And I am curious about him.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Link to thread on Dude. 


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62041.html


Ad is gone now. .


----------



## Thalatte

Poor thing. Have you checked to see if she just reposted the ad? 

I hope he gets a better home.


----------



## mayday29150

Wow. It took me two days to read this tread all the way thru. Just want to say what a great job you guys and girls are doing. Don't want to scare any body but you may want to check local flea markets I rescued three reds at a local flea market. They were all adults 12 inches housed in a small hamster caged on cedar chips with a hamster water bottle for water. Was horrified. Guys was offering them as pets or as food. My jaw hit the floor. I took a deep breath and calmed myself down to explained to him what all was wrong with what he was doing to the torts. Work him for the hours on the price but know I was not leaving with out them. Finally reach a deal on them. Took them house and getting them the proper care and they could not be happier. I am in South Carolina and will be happy to cover most of Georgia North Carolina and South Carolina as needed. Thanks and take care.


----------



## Thalatte

I found several hatchlings at yard sales actually...but now I will be checking the flea markets. Thanks for the tip.
In my town we get several people selling sliders on the roadside out of their cars.


----------



## BowandWalter

Is there a TRN branch forming in Canada? I'm not in any position to house any rescues but there are definitely some torts in need of rescuing.


----------



## mainey34

BowandWalter said:


> Is there a TRN branch forming in Canada? I'm not in any position to house any rescues but there are definitely some torts in need of rescuing.


I would say to pm Erica on that.




mayday29150 said:


> Wow. It took me two days to read this tread all the way thru. Just want to say what a great job you guys and girls are doing. Don't want to scare any body but you may want to check local flea markets I rescued three reds at a local flea market. They were all adults 12 inches housed in a small hamster caged on cedar chips with a hamster water bottle for water. Was horrified. Guys was offering them as pets or as food. My jaw hit the floor. I took a deep breath and calmed myself down to explained to him what all was wrong with what he was doing to the torts. Work him for the hours on the price but know I was not leaving with out them. Finally reach a deal on them. Took them house and getting them the proper care and they could not be happier. I am in South Carolina and will be happy to cover most of Georgia North Carolina and South Carolina as needed. Thanks and take care.


Thank you for letting us know this. We get so many on CL already here...maybe Kim and I will have to go on an adventure one day...


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Is there a TRN branch forming in Canada? I'm not in any position to house any rescues but there are definitely some torts in need of rescuing.


You might go and look through the lists of who is in Canada. Take those names and PM them and see who would be interested. Even if you can not house animals, you could be the organizational leader.


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> You might go and look through the lists of who is in Canada. Take those names and PM them and see who would be interested. Even if you can not house animals, you could be the organizational leader.



That sounds a lot like work...

It would be easier in Canada because there's way less tortoises, but a lot more expensive per tort. I'll check out setting up something.


----------



## Kerryann

I am interested if you find anything in Michigan.  I am not sure I can do much more than foster the larger tortoises like a sulcata but we could help them temporarily. I also would have a hard time with anything aquatic or that eats other live things.


----------



## mayday29150

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pet/3515679929.html


Don't know if this one is a candidate. Got miss post in sc some how. Pyramiding looks rough or am I wrong.


----------



## Jacqui

Pyramiding is not horrible, but the main issue is the price of $800 firm they are wanting. These folks are "selling" not really looking for a home in my opinion. Those two factors would make me guess this one is not a canidate for TRN.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

TRN friends...just wanted to let you know I probably won't be on here too much for the next few weeks and won't be able to transport or foster for a while. 

Our 3 girls are all sisters that we adopted from foster care 3 years ago. Yesterday afternoon we received a phone call from CPS and their bio mother has had another baby and CPS is taking it into foster care right from the hospital. Mom asked if we would take her and we are. I will be picking her up sometime today when she is released from the hospital. I know she has been exposed to drugs and I don't know the extent of the effects of it yet though. I am anticipated a very sick baby that will be going through withdrawals. We have never had a baby before. They youngest child we got was 3 so this is going to be a new experience and I am guessing extremely time consuming. I'll try to check in when I get a chance though! 

Keep up all the awesome work!!


----------



## Jacqui

Well congrats!!!


----------



## Spn785

LuckysGirl007 said:


> TRN friends...just wanted to let you know I probably won't be on here too much for the next few weeks and won't be able to transport or foster for a while.
> 
> Our 3 girls are all sisters that we adopted from foster care 3 years ago. Yesterday afternoon we received a phone call from CPS and their bio mother has had another baby and CPS is taking it into foster care right from the hospital. Mom asked if we would take her and we are. I will be picking her up sometime today when she is released from the hospital. I know she has been exposed to drugs and I don't know the extent of the effects of it yet though. I am anticipated a very sick baby that will be going through withdrawals. We have never had a baby before. They youngest child we got was 3 so this is going to be a new experience and I am guessing extremely time consuming. I'll try to check in when I get a chance though!
> 
> Keep up all the awesome work!!



You are an amazing person! I hope all goes well.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Thank you! I'll try to post something in the OT section after I get her!


----------



## mainey34

And we will miss your work while you are away. But take care of that little one...


----------



## Momof4

LuckysGirl007 said:


> TRN friends...just wanted to let you know I probably won't be on here too much for the next few weeks and won't be able to transport or foster for a while.
> 
> Our 3 girls are all sisters that we adopted from foster care 3 years ago. Yesterday afternoon we received a phone call from CPS and their bio mother has had another baby and CPS is taking it into foster care right from the hospital. Mom asked if we would take her and we are. I will be picking her up sometime today when she is released from the hospital. I know she has been exposed to drugs and I don't know the extent of the effects of it yet though. I am anticipated a very sick baby that will be going through withdrawals. We have never had a baby before. They youngest child we got was 3 so this is going to be a new experience and I am guessing extremely time consuming. I'll try to check in when I get a chance though!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up all the awesome work!!



Good luck with the baby. Your awesome!! We need more caring people like you!


----------



## mainey34

Just wanting to bring this post up so that newbies that would like to volunteer there services could let Erica now. As previously noted in "need someone in SF Bay area."


----------



## looneybug

I'm in San Diego and would love to help I can to pick ups and temp homes for babies and I can surf the web for torts in need and for help send emails to places that need some tips on tortoise care
Any type of tort. I am low on funds and will need funds for rescue/buying torts shipping and vet visits if required


----------



## EllieN

I live in the SF bay area and I would like to help...


----------



## Rover15

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=442366986

It is in hamilton ontario canada not sure if the TRN just deals with the states but this is an ad that gets reposted every month or so with the same pictures. He has 3 red foots and one elongated tort all housed together on what looks like aspen. 

I have spoke to him near the begining of the month for all 4 torts he wants 1500 too much for me and and I have no experience with Elongated tortoise nor do I know how to properly care for one.

Just thought I would share the ad and get any feed back to see if it is worth saving the money to purchase them?

Here is the add for the Elongated tortoise

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Elongated-tortoise-W0QQAdIdZ436564614

Side question is it even safe/recomened to breed a tort that has pyrimiding? (Not that I would breed them but he is selling them as a breeding trio so I was just curious)

Thank you for your time and info
Gregory


----------



## Spn785

Should we get involved in this?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-64300.html


----------



## mainey34

Rover15 said:


> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=442366986
> 
> It is in hamilton ontario canada not sure if the TRN just deals with the states but this is an ad that gets reposted every month or so with the same pictures. He has 3 red foots and one elongated tort all housed together on what looks like aspen.
> 
> I have spoke to him near the begining of the month for all 4 torts he wants 1500 too much for me and and I have no experience with Elongated tortoise nor do I know how to properly care for one.
> 
> Just thought I would share the ad and get any feed back to see if it is worth saving the money to purchase them?
> 
> Here is the add for the Elongated tortoise
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Elongated-tortoise-W0QQAdIdZ436564614
> 
> Side question is it even safe/recomened to breed a tort that has pyrimiding? (Not that I would breed them but he is selling them as a breeding trio so I was just curious)
> 
> Thank you for your time and info
> Gregory


They don't look bad. What is the reason you were wanting to rescue? They have slight pyramiding. The price is way too much.


----------



## Rover15

mainey34 said:


> Rover15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=442366986
> 
> It is in hamilton ontario canada not sure if the TRN just deals with the states but this is an ad that gets reposted every month or so with the same pictures. He has 3 red foots and one elongated tort all housed together on what looks like aspen.
> 
> I have spoke to him near the begining of the month for all 4 torts he wants 1500 too much for me and and I have no experience with Elongated tortoise nor do I know how to properly care for one.
> 
> Just thought I would share the ad and get any feed back to see if it is worth saving the money to purchase them?
> 
> Here is the add for the Elongated tortoise
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Elongated-tortoise-W0QQAdIdZ436564614
> 
> Side question is it even safe/recomened to breed a tort that has pyrimiding? (Not that I would breed them but he is selling them as a breeding trio so I was just curious)
> 
> Thank you for your time and info
> Gregory
> 
> 
> 
> They don't look bad. What is the reason you were wanting to rescue? They have slight pyramiding. The price is way too much.
Click to expand...


The pyramiding was just the first look concurn he keeps them in a closet and has the red foots housed with the elongated tort. As well their beding being aspen I didn't think was healthy.

I was just bringing it to the TRN attention. in canada the price always seems to be double if not tripple the price in the states. But I agree 1500 is to much, I figure this add was first posted in november so give it an other month or and if he doesn't get the salcutas he is looking for I'll see how low he will go.

Thank you for your time


----------



## mainey34

Rover15 said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rover15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=442366986
> 
> It is in hamilton ontario canada not sure if the TRN just deals with the states but this is an ad that gets reposted every month or so with the same pictures. He has 3 red foots and one elongated tort all housed together on what looks like aspen.
> 
> I have spoke to him near the begining of the month for all 4 torts he wants 1500 too much for me and and I have no experience with Elongated tortoise nor do I know how to properly care for one.
> 
> Just thought I would share the ad and get any feed back to see if it is worth saving the money to purchase them?
> 
> Here is the add for the Elongated tortoise
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Elongated-tortoise-W0QQAdIdZ436564614
> 
> Side question is it even safe/recomened to breed a tort that has pyrimiding? (Not that I would breed them but he is selling them as a breeding trio so I was just curious)
> 
> Thank you for your time and info
> Gregory
> 
> 
> 
> They don't look bad. What is the reason you were wanting to rescue? They have slight pyramiding. The price is way too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pyramiding was just the first look concurn he keeps them in a closet and has the red foots housed with the elongated tort. As well their beding being aspen I didn't think was healthy.
> 
> I was just bringing it to the TRN attention. in canada the price always seems to be double if not tripple the price in the states. But I agree 1500 is to much, I figure this add was first posted in november so give it an other month or and if he doesn't get the salcutas he is looking for I'll see how low he will go.
> 
> Thank you for your time
Click to expand...

I agree, doesn't sound very healthy at all. But TRN is not in a position to come up with that kind of money. Especially in their condition at the moment.. good looking out for them...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone! I'm a fairly new member on the site and I would like to help with the rescue you have. I live in Phoenix AZ. Please let me know how I can help. I am a flight attendant so I am also in Boise ID so that may have some advantages too..


----------



## Spn785

Hi All! It's been a while since anyone posted in this thread.  Here is the link to another thread regarding a RedFoot that looks like it really needs help.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-65724.html

Is anyone in the San Antonio Area?


----------



## mainey34

Spn785 said:


> Hi All! It's been a while since anyone posted in this thread.  Here is the link to another thread regarding a RedFoot that looks like it really needs help.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-65724.html
> 
> Is anyone in the San Antonio Area?


There has already been a reply to this post. There is someone picking this redfoot up. I will double check and PM them to make sure. Thank you ..


----------



## mainey34

mainey34 said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All! It's been a while since anyone posted in this thread.  Here is the link to another thread regarding a RedFoot that looks like it really needs help.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-65724.html
> 
> Is anyone in the San Antonio Area?
> 
> 
> 
> There has already been a reply to this post. There is someone picking this redfoot up. I will double check and PM them to make sure. Thank you ..
Click to expand...

I checked and thankfully this redfoot will be going to a good home...


----------



## lisa127

I would love to help out in any way in the northeast Ohio area. I did send a private message as well to offer my help.


----------



## Desi1031

I came across this little guy today. 

http://denver.craigslist.org/for/3629059973.html

Would love to help him but currently do not have much as far as funds. Would appreciate any help for him/her. Talking to friend about housing tortoise at his house. Tortoise is approx 35 miles south of Denver area.


----------



## Thalatte

Wow that is one flat and small sulcata.


So desi you would want to keep him? Or just foster?


----------



## Desi1031

I would be willing to foster him and look for a home for him. I tried to contact seller through phone and text but no answer. I wont have room for three full grown ones or else i would keep him.


----------



## Jacqui

If Desi just wants to foster, he could always hitch a ride some time with my hubby and come here. I still have some room for "special" case tortoises.


----------



## sibi

Oh Jacqui, please take this poor guy. He screams out to me, and I can't take it.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata

How am I just now reading these posts?! This is awesome!! I too have started rescuing torts lately and have had some great success. I'd love to be apart of this! I always have room for more rescues.


----------



## greyshirt

Here is an ad on SA TX CL. The Tortoise has a great yard now, but I talked to the owner and she's only had her for 6 months, now she is moving and can't keep her. Evidently the pyramiding was from prior care. The tortoise is about 70 lbs. She said about as big as a door mat. She wants to get $400 for her. Don't know if she needs to be rescued or not. May make a nice addition for some one. I would be willing to help in any way. 


CL
Having to re-home my Female Sulcata Tortoise, she needs a big yard she does dig so she can have a tunnel, the one she has dug right now it is about 3ft deep THERE IS A RE-HOMING FEE! 210-854-7511
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/3653493159.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hello all, I came across this guy this morning. I can take him in, but I cannot afford the â€œadoption" fee. I spoke at length with the current owner and he said he would sale it to me for $200.00. 

http://eugene.craigslist.org/pet/3656233839.html


----------



## mainey34

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hello all, I came across this guy this morning. I can take him in, but I cannot afford the â€œadoption" fee. I spoke at length with the current owner and he said he would sale it to me for $200.00.
> 
> http://eugene.craigslist.org/pet/3656233839.html


It doesn't seem like there is anything wrong with him. He looks healthy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They will be moving soon and are sorta looking for the highest bidder. But as I said, he told me he would sell to me for what he paid, $200.00. I was thinking it would be best to save it from the â€œcool pet" public.


----------



## Rover15

Thoughts and opinions on this one?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-tortoise-with-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ464953426

No set price I've spoken to him a bit he is a few hours drive from me, I'm not even 100% sure what it is my assumption is a box turtles I think maybe ornate :s


----------



## pepsiandjac

omg thats terrible,and the owner seems oblivious to the condition he's in


----------



## Spn785

That's horrible! Poor little turtle.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh my! He does have some problems.


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor little box turtle!


----------



## Spn785

Can we help him? Anyone near him?


----------



## mainey34

Not sure if we can, he is in Canada. Do we have anyone out that way? We don't even have a price... I will try to contact Erica.


----------



## Rover15

Like I said I'm a few hours drive (5-8) I have everything I would need for setup it would be just finding a price for just him. I'm going to talk to him see if I can't talk him. Into handing him over and just selling his enclosure to make whatever money he is trying for


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a good plan! Keep us posted as to what is happening. Please.


----------



## Rover15

Will do I sent an other e-mail today. And I will let you know what the reply if any is and go from there


----------



## mainey34

OK, that would be good. I would say that you have everything for him and have the resources to care for him. And what you just said. Hopefully the will just surrender him to you. He looks like he needs some attention ASAP...


----------



## Kerryann

I just posted up some cuties in CA in the adoptions forum that need a home.


----------



## Redari

I just read through this and it seems there are not a lot of options to rescue torts in Canada. I was looking at my local classifieds to make sure there weren't any tortoises near me that were desperate and came across this: http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-Turtle-and-Tortoise-RESCUE-W0QQAdIdZ457950634. I'm not vouching for them as I've only seen this add, just bringing it to the attention of the TRN if anyone is looking for a way to help a tort in Canada.


----------



## EllieN

Cowboy_Ken said:


> They will be moving soon and are sorta looking for the highest bidder. But as I said, he told me he would sell to me for what he paid, $200.00. I was thinking it would be best to save it from the â€œcool pet" public.



Ken, I forgot all about the TRN since it's not on the main forums page, and I just found it and read back a couple of pages to see what I've missed. Your post was 6 weeks ago, so it's probably way too late to help. Did you get this guy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

EllieN said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will be moving soon and are sorta looking for the highest bidder. But as I said, he told me he would sell to me for what he paid, $200.00. I was thinking it would be best to save it from the â€œcool pet" public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, I forgot all about the TRN since it's not on the main forums page, and I just found it and read back a couple of pages to see what I've missed. Your post was 6 weeks ago, so it's probably way too late to help. Did you get this guy?
Click to expand...


No. I couldn't justify the money. I mean I can justify, but can't spend it.


----------



## EllieN

No. I couldn't justify the money. I mean I can justify, but can't spend it.
[/quote]

Is he still available?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

EllieN said:


> No. I couldn't justify the money. I mean I can justify, but can't spend it.



Is he still available?
[/quote]

Not sure. Call?


----------



## jax7271

Any word on the little guy from Ontario?


----------



## n3rdchik

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=397222

Can the TRN help with this guy? I am new to tortoises and rescue. I work near this area and could pick him up. (I am travelling this week but will be in town next Monday.)


----------



## wellington

I seen that last week. Very bad pyramiding, poor fella.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Hey, this is a good idea...looks like it sorta fell by the wayside for a few months...I say we wake up this thread and get some torts rescued.




Sandy
.......................................
Oregon Tortoise Rescue


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Love this!


----------



## Eddie89

http://orlando.craigslist.org/for/4223384110.html

ANYONE IN THE CENTRAL FLORIDA AREA PLEASE HELP FIND THIS GUY A HOME!!

He looks to be in pretty bad shape and as you can tell from the picture he and text he is in a 20 gallon aquarium :/

I sent the guy an email saying that he should be paying someone to take the poor fella away from him considering how neglected he looks. If anyone can find him/her a home please do I would but I have two Leo's and don't have the space for a sulcata.


----------



## T33's Torts

C'mon peoples!!! ^^


----------



## THCafe

I'd love to help. I live a small Florida town called Bonifay, and I'm willing to foster and adopt a tortoise or two. Maybe 3 or 4. I love these creature and all I need to know is what breed and I'll do all the necessary research and create a proper environment.


----------



## arghharghh

shellysmom said:


> Some of the members on the forum have expressed interest in creating a network to help at-risk tortoises identified through ad websites, such as Craig's List. We have developed the Tortoise Rescue Network (TRN) to help ensure that tortoises currently receiving substandard care do not simply pass from one sad home to another, but end up in the best home possible.
> 
> If you identify a needy tortoise in your area, post the link here. Ideally, the person who posts the link would be interested in acting as the foster, and TRN would supply funds needed to: acquire the tortoise, pay for a vet visit (if needed), and assist with expenses related to care during the foster phase. The primary responsibility of finding a good, knowledgeable, permanent home will lie with the person fostering the animal. An adoption fee will be requested from the adopting family, to help cover the cost of care, and that money will be returned to the TRN fund to help another tortoise in need.
> 
> Priority rescue status will be given to tortoises that:
> *Show signs of serious illness, such as MBD or respiratory infection; and/or
> *Are housed primarily in small fish tanks, without proper husbandry.
> 
> The second portion of our work will be to encourage people selling torts in borderline condition to pass along the TFO link to the new owners so any care questions or concerns can be addressed.
> 
> I have volunteered to coordinate and raise funding for this project. We'll work out the kinks as we go along, and once things are running smoothly, and it appears to be having the desired result, we'll set it up so other people can donate. For now, I am creating a Pay Pal account for fund transfers to fosters, but if there's a better/safer/more efficient way to do it, please let me know. Otherwise, if you end up participating as a foster parent and need financial assistance, you will have to have a Pay Pal account.
> 
> Feel free to contact me via PM if you have questions, suggestions, or have info about a tort in need that you don't want to post publicly. Thanks.


Dear Erika (?) I do not know how to even use these forums, nor do I kow how to PM you. I would like to know if you are still pursuing this endeavor. Admittedly, I may never get an answer as this seems to be a very old post, but I"m giving it a try, prior to starting an SOS type of message. 

I am looking to foster my 11 year sulcata in an environment that is loving, willing, single tortoise responsible home. I suppose this is a bit much to ask for, but he IS my best friend and I can't even imagine him in the care of someone who is none of the above. I am wondering if this is still your passion and if it never went anywhere on the forum, if you continued to network on your own. (Not a bad endeavor, of course. I am in Pennsylvania, the eastern part of the state, but will consider even a hundred miles away if I can find the right conditions. Of course, this means I would be willing to pay each month to have him cared for. It's extremely difficult to find all of the right qualities in the fosters of these magnificent creatures... how privilaged we are to be able to steward them! He is presently in the most ideal conditions of other foster caregiving family, but their little sulcata is getting too large for the space for the two of them now, and it's too much to keep them separated and happy. They are the most ideal scene I could have had for my boy and both they and I are really sad that he needs to be re-fosterhomed while I find a place for us both to live. I have my house on the market, but a son that has come home to live with me as he needs a kidney transplant, so my original plans to be in a tortoise friendly state (environment in the south somewhere) have had to be moved back slightly, as I had planned to be relocated by now. For obvious reasons the postponement is a necessity. Can you help at all? I would really appreciate any response at all. My very best.... Georgi


----------

